# Ps3 Hacked(Again)



## KainXS (Aug 19, 2010)

Seems a company has hacked the PS3 to pretty much allow it to work run homebrew off the USB ports like a dev unit.

http://twitter.com/xorloser
http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...copy-games-directly-to-hard-drive#new_comment

will sony remove the USB ports like they did linux

xbmc for ps3 maybe now?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 19, 2010)

So where do you download this program, and is today the day to sign up on gamefly>>>??? 

Just kidding lol


O sony will be crapping their pants this does not turn into the PSP.



Still sucks Sony killed Linux to try to kill this from happening.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 19, 2010)

There's a lot of rumbling that the demo is off a dev version of the console, and it won't work on regular ones.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 19, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> There's a lot of rumbling that the demo is off a dev version of the console, and it won't work on regular ones.



That would make sense.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 19, 2010)

i just want alternate OS back. give me that and i will be happy.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 19, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i just want alternate OS back. give me that and i will be happy.




this could lead to the PS3 being cracked wide open, for homebrew and custom dashboards etc


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 19, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> this could lead to the PS3 being cracked wide open, for homebrew and custom dashboards etc



lolz xbox boys calling it the "sony dashboard" its XMB yo.



just teasing


----------



## Dark_Webster (Aug 19, 2010)

As I can tell, the USB dongle enables Debug Mode on the PS3, just as they do it when repairing it, so you can rip Blu-Rays.

I think .


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> lolz xbox boys calling it the "sony dashboard" its XMB yo.
> 
> 
> 
> just teasing



LOL 



Dark_Webster said:


> As I can tell, the USB dongle enables Debug Mode on the PS3, just as they do it when repairing it, so you can rip Blu-Rays.
> 
> I think .



Yep, pretty much.  Which is why it will be hard for SONY to combat   I may have to grab one of these, but £96 is a bit steep


----------



## zithe (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm confused about alternate OS. Why is it so great to have?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 19, 2010)

zithe said:


> I'm confused about alternate OS. Why is it so great to have?



it is only so great if you are into installing linux and turning your ps3 into a desktop when you are not gaming. plus, it is fun.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 19, 2010)

It's also good for a media macine liunx box. yet, Sony killed it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 19, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> It's also good for a media macine liunx box. yet, Sony killed it.



yea. i mean, the ps3 as is works fine as a media machine. but installing linux on it just made it a lot more customizable.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 19, 2010)

it seems that some hackers got ahold of a dongle and are trying to get it to work with normal usb sticks for frees

http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/ps...break-for-ps3-consoles-arrives/#ixzz0x3qqgvq0

the hack is getting hacked


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 19, 2010)

KainXS said:


> it seems that some hackers got ahold of a dongle and are trying to get it to work with normal usb sticks for frees
> 
> http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/ps...break-for-ps3-consoles-arrives/#ixzz0x3qqgvq0
> 
> the hack is getting hacked



link not loading


----------



## KainXS (Aug 19, 2010)

ps3 news is down right now from the looks . . . . .


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 19, 2010)

The PSP is so easy to pirate, the games are small enough to store unlike PS3 titles with its Blu Rays. They have nothing to worry about stealing games because it would be solid to do it.

They brought out custom firmware didn't they for PS3?
My understanding is that it doesn't install or anything like that, so its different from custom firmware.

I dont understand removing otherOS? PS2 compatibility and Super Audio CD as cost cutting measures or something.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 19, 2010)

Sweet! But uh. I need a special USB?

http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/psjailbreak-playstation-3-jailbreak-for-ps3-consoles-arrives/


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 19, 2010)

other os only existed so sony could get a tax break in the EU otherwise we never would have had the feature to begin with as for the jailbreak interesting i suppose but as noted rather pointless as im not upgrading my ps3s hard drive for this nor will i pay for it etc cheaper to just plain use game fly after all after i beat a game i hardly ever play it again and if i do i already bought it lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 19, 2010)

Wait so they are selling the USB but can't any USB work?

http://www.ozmodchips.com/ps-jailbreak-worlds-first-ps3-modchip-plug-and-play-p-68.html


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 19, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> The PSP is so easy to pirate, the games are small enough to store unlike PS3 titles with its Blu Rays. They have nothing to worry about stealing games because it would be solid to do it.
> 
> They brought out custom firmware didn't they for PS3?
> My understanding is that it doesn't install or anything like that, so its different from custom firmware.
> ...



I have fast ass internet, most games do not take up the full 25Gb, and PC HDD space is SUPER CHEAP.

They do have something to worry about, because when things are free. People tend to follow that direction. If it's really easy it becomes a flood.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 19, 2010)

Someone needs to take the contents of the USB off, make a torrent and give it out for free. Anyone doing this is is doing it for the free aspect, they were fools to charge 169 for it. Bah!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 19, 2010)

we live in a world of greed and consumption if money can be made off of it then someone will try and make money that simple fools or not as easy as it is to do for them my guess is they will make a quick buck and then dissappear


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 19, 2010)

i dont get this jailbreak thing. can you play burned games?


----------



## wahdangun (Aug 19, 2010)

wew, i hope they can bring back os support, i want linux back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 19, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i dont get this jailbreak thing. can you play burned games?



Yes, you can play backups with it/ It lets you dump the game, and lets you play dumped games.

Piratebay will be flooded within days of PS3 rips


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol, they want to make money out of this. Shame! I hope they will get sued and jailed!

It should be free!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 19, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Yes, you can play backups with it/ It lets you dump the game, and lets you play dumped games.
> 
> Piratebay will be flooded within days of PS3 rips



i can't see that happening. those games are like 15 - 30 gigs.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 19, 2010)

It's already flooded with BR movie rips, and you don't think that games will be loaded on there.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 19, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> It's already flooded with BR movie rips, and you don't think that games will be loaded on there. HAHAA



i dont know. usenet has x264 rips pf blurays that are 8 gigs sometimes 12 gigs at the most. these games are a lot larger and you cant "rip" them down like a blu-ray movie.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 19, 2010)

Sure you can, it's called RAR files


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 19, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Sure you can, it's called RAR files



that isnt ripping a bluray, that is raring it down. even with compression it will still be 15-30 gigs.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 19, 2010)

ill use 1 example Sacred2 is 20gigs + and its been pirated a shit ton so its moot hdds are larger torrents are becoming easier to access and the process gets easier and easier and ppl will wait if they can have it free whats 3 days wait if they get it for free compared to $60? thats the mentality these days  over all dosent matter much


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 19, 2010)

Take a PSP game, you can compress those in half.'

Most of the space used in PS3 games is uncompressed music. Which can be compressed a lot smaller than what they come from the factory.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 19, 2010)

I downloaded COD MW 2 a while back thinking if I but the ISO on a USB it would work. I was wrong but point is games can and will be uploaded and downloaded.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 20, 2010)

im not saying it wont happen, i am saying it wont be like PC games being pirated. plus, you wont be able to play online. so kinda pointless.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> im not saying it wont happen, i am saying it wont be like PC games being pirated. plus, you wont be able to play online. so kinda pointless.



belive it or not but there is A LOT of people who dont play games online


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 20, 2010)

like me i play.... bad company 2 online and some alien swarm otherwise all my games are offline thanks if i want to deal with morons endlessly sending me spam complaining and scream like a 2year old into there shitty head set ill just walk to the apartment complex downtown and set up a lawn chair. Ill take my games in single player format with multiplayer optional thanks   lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 20, 2010)

wait you just put the image file on the PS3 hard drive so you could get like a 1tb drive but i still think that the average users internet is slow but then again they would just leave it running for however long it took


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i can't see that happening. those games are like 15 - 30 gigs.



i assure you, it will happen.


'free' will get pirates coming in droves, even if it takes days/weeks per game, or costs them extra on their internet. its how they 'stick it to the man' and take out their rage at sony/game publisher/people with more money to spend on games.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i assure you, it will happen.
> 
> 
> 'free' will get pirates coming in droves, even if it takes days/weeks per game, or costs them extra on their internet. its how they 'stick it to the man' and take out their rage at sony/game publisher/people with more money to spend on games.



OR it just make logical sense do save money and spend it on something more practical or usefull...like food or bills or something similar


----------



## Wile E (Aug 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i can't see that happening. those games are like 15 - 30 gigs.



When I do my own subs/encodes, I download BD isos all the time.

At any rate, I'm more interested in homebrew, and the reintroduction of OtherOS. Maybe now we can have proper mkv, flac, styled sub support, and 24 bit 5.1 channel audio file support.



AltecV1 said:


> belive it or not but there is A LOT of people who dont play games online



I don't


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2010)

Guys, this only allows you to play PS3 isos, not Bluray disc rips.  Heres some new info: http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...PSJailbreak-in-the-English-language&nocache=1

Im sure you will be able to dump the iso to the internal/external HDD and transfer it to another system (ie p2p/torrent etc).  The main trouble will be the sheer size of each game.  But I think this device will take only the game data and not the random padding from each disc.  For example, a game may be on a BD but it doesnt mean its 25GB in size, it could just be 7 or 8GB.


----------



## shevanel (Aug 20, 2010)

It sure seems as if the lifespan of the current gen consoles is really long.. waiting for an EOL drop on these things.. PS3/360 bores me to death.. new consoles please.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2010)

shevanel said:


> It sure seems as if the lifespan of the current gen consoles is really long.. waiting for an EOL drop on these things.. PS3/360 bores me to death.. new consoles please.



Your out of luck.  We wont see the 8th generation of games console for some time.  MS are releasing Kinect and SONY have Move, so they will want to cash in on those first.

I dont think you can even class the Wii 2 or WiiHD (whatever it will be called) as a next gen console either (but I may be wrong).

PS: how can you say they bore you to death?  At the end of the day, its about the titles, not the console itself isnt it? (admittedly, its been slow lately on the new game front)


----------



## shevanel (Aug 20, 2010)

I am a tek junkie, I like to see new things. I play games but I wouldnt call myself a gamer really. I'm just interested in seeing something new.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 20, 2010)

well considering the Graphics there pulling off with just a 7900?? gfx card in them... imagine if they had a GTX400 or 58XX card in them.


this is a major reson i want to see next gen consoles.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I am a tek junkie, I like to see new things. I play games but I wouldnt call myself a gamer really. I'm just interested in seeing something new.



Cool, makes sense 



slyfox2151 said:


> well considering the Graphics there pulling off with just a 7900?? gfx card in them... imagine if they had a GTX400 or 58XX card in them.
> 
> 
> this is a major reson i want to see next gen consoles.



Yeah, the graphics on these old things are great considering whats in them.  But like you said, could imagine the likes of God Of War IV or Gears Of War 3 using the power of the GTX4xx or HD58xx


----------



## shevanel (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree. These system have proved time and time again their true power. I remember when the 360 was released and everyone talked about how we wouldn't truly see it's power put on display until a couple years pass by and the dev's become experts with writing for the hardware and stuff like that.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I agree. These system have proved time and time again their true power. I remember when the 360 was released and everyone talked about how we wouldn't truly see it's power put on display until a couple years pass by and the dev's become experts with writing for the hardware and stuff like that.



Yep, its only now that the power of the PS3 is being unlocked so to speak.  Up until now, I dont care what anyone says, the 360 had the better graphics of the two.  But now, the PS3, with the likes of God Of War III, is starting to best the 360.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 20, 2010)

IMO Console piracy will never take off like music or pc game piracy, no need to worry. And by the time any leechers get enough bandwidth to pirate that many games, Playstation Gen 5 will be out with 1TB Omega-Rays 

Blu-Ray has saved the market already, they just need to continue the trend and keep on trucking.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2010)

randomflip said:


> IMO Console piracy will never take off like music or pc game piracy, no need to worry. And by the time any leechers get enough bandwidth to pirate that many games, Playstation Gen 5 will be out with 1TB Omega-Rays
> 
> Blu-Ray has saved the market already, they just need to continue the trend and keep on trucking.



You wont need to waste your time downloading images.  Just pop to Blockbusters, rent a game, install to an external HDD and keep it forever


----------



## Frizz (Aug 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> You wont need to waste your time downloading images.  Just pop to Blockbusters, rent a game, install to an external HDD and keep it forever



That is a good point, but this sorta thing has been happening for ages, it still wasn't anything compared to music,movie,pc gaming piracy. Basically because no matter what you do, you'll need to do some sort of alteration to your console before you can actually use pirated content. Not everyone will do it since piracy on the PC only requires a crack and an internet connection whereas you'd need to either solder a chip into your console or completely muck around with its firmware which is hardly worth it.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 20, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Basically because no matter what you do, you'll need to do some sort of alteration to your console before you can actually use pirated content. Not everyone will do it since piracy on the PC only requires a crack and an internet connection whereas you'd need to either solder a chip into your console or completely muck around with its firmware which is hardly worth it.



Believe me dude, I know a lot of friends who have modded their 360's and their wii's, I'm counting 16 friends out of 20 (the rest don't even know it can be pirated) Its difficult to do some soldering, but when some agency takes care of it for you for like $20, well it gets tempting. Especially since none of them game online, so no need to worry about new firmwares or whatsoever. And for them, it is worth it, playing every game that's out for free.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2010)

randomflip said:


> That is a good point, but this sorta thing has been happening for ages, it still wasn't anything compared to music,movie,pc gaming piracy. Basically because no matter what you do, you'll need to do some sort of alteration to your console before you can actually use pirated content. Not everyone will do it since piracy on the PC only requires a crack and an internet connection whereas you'd need to either solder a chip into your console or completely muck around with its firmware which is hardly worth it.



But this hack requires no modification to the console at all.  With the 360 you have modifiy the firmware on the DVDROM (which isnt hard for people that know how to do it).  The last console that required no modification to run backups was the Dreamcast (and the PS2 with the flip lid mod I think lol).

But yeah, console piracy is nothing compared to movie, music and PC piracy.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cool, makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the graphics on these old things are great considering whats in them.  But like you said, could imagine the likes of God Of War IV or Gears Of War 3 using the power of the GTX4xx or HD58xx



Thats why i wonder why PC games are not as optimised as consoles with there 5 year old tech, i think i should be able to beat a console easy but its not always that simple.
Its not really free then but that's what a friend of mine did because his grandad had a CD burner and they cost a lot in the PS1 days.
PS3 iso files have to come from somewhere so they still have to rip the disk, even if they compress it 8gb i do not think so!

EDIT: The thing with music piracy is that it doesnt totally destroy there industry because now a days people want to go see bands live, so bands can tour or whatever to make there money. Same with the film industry, they have cinema releases and that in itself is a different experience to watching a pirate copy in your house.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 20, 2010)

pretty much every console has a way to hack it without opening them, 

PS1-Action replay-swap
PS2-Swap-FreeMCBOOT
PS3-this
Xbox-Gamesave hacks
Dreamcast-nothing needed lol
Gamecube-Action replay
Wii-SDcard+DVD

only console that you can't really hack without opening it is the 360 and even that dosen't matter because some people open them so well you can't even tell they were opened

Getting banned though, is not worth it lol

but better graphics from a console like the jump from ps2 to 360 usually equals more development time, more expensive games across the board, and I don't look forward to that


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 20, 2010)

Gamecube, there is an SD card adapter for it goes into the memory card slot.


----------



## MadClown (Aug 20, 2010)

I might be paying alot of visits to my local rental store.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 20, 2010)

just get gamefly lol cheaper in the long run just make sure u get a 500gig + hdd


----------



## Bundy (Aug 20, 2010)

Its inevitable that a software hack will appear if the OS is software itself. Only hard coded ROMs are unhackable. Its just a matter of time.

If it's anything like the Wii hack, then the console will be better. Running games from a HDD is how all the consoles should work anyway. I hate optical disks and their scratches.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 20, 2010)

Bundy said:


> Its inevitable that a software hack will appear if the OS is software itself. Only hard coded ROMs are unhackable. Its just a matter of time.
> 
> If it's anything like the Wii hack, then the console will be better. Running games from a HDD is how all the consoles should work anyway. I hate optical disks and their scratches.



@Hookey
Most games you can install on the system, but they still suffer from the usual bugs eg. low FPS or no vsync. Its only a matter of time til' we see some anti-piracy action, I have a feeling Sony will go as far as disabling some USB devices. Either way, we won't see this happening for very long imo. Only time will tell I guess..

@Assaulter99 
That's fine dude, but imo you still can't just do it in your own home hassle free. Not many people would take the time to even go out to an agency. And only a few people would happily sacrifice online gaming for free games.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 20, 2010)

KainXS said:


> pretty much every console has a way to hack it without opening them,
> 
> PS1-Action replay-swap
> PS2-Swap-FreeMCBOOT
> ...



LOL, forgot anout all those old hacks for old skool consoles 

As for getting banned on the 360.  In the eyes of the pirate, its a small price to pay.  Most modified 360s get banned every November time (ish).  But if they have to buy a new console every year, its still cheaper than paying full price for games all year


----------



## wahdangun (Aug 20, 2010)

hmm why not PC games developer team up with Hardware manufacture, why they can't let say TPM chip in graphic card, so if the game was not valid it won't play the game, so in the end we won't have deal with pesky DRM, and only hardcore pirate that can mod graphic card can play pirate game, its a win-win solution


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> hmm why not PC games developer team up with Hardware manufacture, why they can't let say TPM chip in graphic card, so if the game was not valid it won't play the game, so in the end we won't have deal with pesky DRM, and only hardcore pirate that can mod graphic card can play pirate game, its a win-win solution



because everything they can come up with in hardwarefor anti piracy, can be emulated and beaten in software.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 21, 2010)

All I can say is I pray and wait for the time to mod the PS3 ala xbox 360 for games. Ill download the shit out of a few games I want and burn them with a BD burner. Don't think I won't. Especially considering I downloaded a 66GB pron file in like a day at the most


----------



## KingPing (Aug 21, 2010)

I wonder how long will it take for someone to pirate this USB jailbreak and release a cheaper, or free alternative.

Also, i notice a Macross game was or will be released in Japan, another Macross game i won't be able to play ( including the PS3 version of Tokio Xtreme Racer or Wangaman, i think) because it only works on a Japanese PS3s, F*** THEM!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 21, 2010)

last i remember PS3s are region free meaning you can import the game and play it 

wait im sorry edit* PS3 is NOT region free but ALL games EXCEPT Stranghold are region free therefore any game from anywhere in the world will run on your PS3 so import that game you want and play the shit out of it


----------



## Bundy (Aug 21, 2010)

KingPing said:


> I wonder how long will it take for someone to pirate this USB jailbreak and release a cheaper, or free alternative.



I suggest you read this thread again


----------



## KingPing (Aug 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> last i remember PS3s are region free meaning you can import the game and play it
> 
> wait im sorry edit* PS3 is NOT region free but ALL games EXCEPT Stranghold are region free therefore any game from anywhere in the world will run on your PS3 so import that game you want and play the shit out of it



JESUSCHRIST!!!  Wangaman here i GO!!!

THANKS MAN!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 21, 2010)

no problem but yea most games these days are region free sorta like PC games except the console games dont install and offer you 20 languages to pick from


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2010)

KingPing said:


> JESUSCHRIST!!!  Wangaman here i GO!!!
> 
> THANKS MAN!!!



lets hope your japanese is good


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL didnt even think of that good point mussels ive never imported a game do to the fact i can barely read and write english if you follow my haphazard posts around here so... if i can barely communicate with english *shudder* i bet my foreign language skills suck donkey nuts


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> LOL didnt even think of that good point mussels ive never imported a game do to the fact i can barely read and write english if you follow my haphazard posts around here so... if i can barely communicate with english *shudder* i bet my foreign language skills suck donkey nuts



"press start to love game long time"


----------



## KingPing (Aug 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> lets hope your japanese is good



No it Sucks bad time, but i will take the usual approach of pushing all buttons until something  that make sense happen


----------



## KingPing (Aug 21, 2010)

Bundy said:


> I suggest you read this thread again



I found it, sorry


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 21, 2010)

I remember playing the DBZ games I imported on SNES and Playstation they was easy to figure out lmao ...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 21, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> All I can say is I pray and wait for the time to mod the PS3 ala xbox 360 for games. Ill download the shit out of a few games I want and burn them with a BD burner. Don't think I won't. Especially considering I downloaded a 66GB pron file in like a day at the most



Personally, I think an iso loader is the best we will get (well, what we now have).  The security is so good on the PS3/Bluray that I dont think we will ever see hard backups of PS3 titles.  TBH, with the cost of BD burners, BD blanks and the time it would take to download a 1 on 1 PS3 rip, you would be better off buying the game 2nd hand 

Heres another new vid about the PSjailbreak: http://www.maxconsole.net/content.php?41858-Another-great-video-of-the-PSJailbreak-in-action


----------



## wahdangun (Aug 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> because everything they can come up with in hardwarefor anti piracy, can be emulated and beaten in software.



but if it was emulated then it will consume CPU cycle, and for casual gamer where they just have dual core it won't make sense and it will be suck playing with that


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> but if it was emulated then it will consume CPU cycle, and for casual gamer where they just have dual core it won't make sense and it will be suck playing with that



its not emulating the whole console, just limited amounts of the security.

for example, the 360 has a unique serial in the DVD drive - all the software would need to do is run a virtual drive, and emulate the physical one to make the console think the data was coming from the real drive.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Personally, I think an iso loader is the best we will get (well, what we now have).  The security is so good on the PS3/Bluray that I dont think we will ever see hard backups of PS3 titles.  TBH, with the cost of BD burners, BD blanks and the time it would take to download a 1 on 1 PS3 rip, you would be better off buying the game 2nd hand
> 
> Heres another new vid about the PSjailbreak: http://www.maxconsole.net/content.php?41858-Another-great-video-of-the-PSJailbreak-in-action



Um the Lite-ON DH-401S Blueray drive can read PS3 disc. Which means you can rip the disc. Not that the PS3 will play the rip well that is untill now.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 22, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Um the Lite-ON DH-401S Blueray drive can read PS3 disc. Which means you can rip the disc. Not that the PS3 will play the rip well that is untill now.
> 
> http://www.slashgear.com/gallery/data_files/1/4/6/reading-PS3-disc.jpg



Yeah, there were images of PS3 titles well over a year ago on certain torrent sites.  But it was pointless downloading these MASSIVE files because there was no way to launch them.....until now maybe.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 22, 2010)

would any of you pay 140 dollars for that


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 22, 2010)

KainXS said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100822/jail3.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100822/DSC03223.jpg
> would any of you pay 140 dollars for that



What, compared to how much you would save buying original games..................HELL YEAH!!!!! 

But, in all honesty, I will wait until some HK firm makes a cheap knockoff 

EDIT: LOL, I knew it  : http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...-to-buy-the-original-for-support-and-warranty


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2010)

That's what they get for trying to charge that much for the device. If they would've charged like $40, they probably wouldn't have had to worry about it, as people are willing to spend a few dollars for peace of mind. People generally aren't willing to pay over $100 for peace of mind on a simple USB device tho.

I'll hold out a couple weeks until the free stuff launches. lol.

I also can't wait for homebrew. This is gonna be awesome. lol.


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's what they get for trying to charge that much for the device. If they would've charged like $40, they probably wouldn't have had to worry about it, as people are willing to spend a few dollars for peace of mind. People generally aren't willing to pay over $100 for peace of mind on a simple USB device tho.
> 
> I'll hold out a couple weeks until the free stuff launches. lol.
> 
> I also can't wait for homebrew. This is gonna be awesome. lol.



wooot for homebrew ... its ftw


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's what they get for trying to charge that much for the device. If they would've charged like $40, they probably wouldn't have had to worry about it, as people are willing to spend a few dollars for peace of mind. People generally aren't willing to pay over $100 for peace of mind on a simple USB device tho.
> 
> I'll hold out a couple weeks until the free stuff launches. lol.
> 
> I also can't wait for homebrew. This is gonna be awesome. lol.



Yeah, I think $60 tops.  Do you think a software only route will happen as its not a standard USB pendrive is it.

I cant wait to get hold of one lol


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 22, 2010)

O I see a standard USB pendrive coming now that they know how to hack it. It's going to be a fun homebrew PSP-PS3 time for a while to come I'm guessing.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 22, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> O I see a standard USB pendrive coming now that they know how to hack it. It's going to be a fun homebrew PSP-PS3 time for a while to come I'm guessing.



But an hardware hack is a bit different from a software one isnt it.  Surely the PS Jailbreak has something in it that cant be emulated through software.....then again, anything is possible I suppose.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> But an hardware hack is a bit different from a software one isnt it.  Surely the PS Jailbreak has something in it that cant be emulated through software.....then again, anything is possible I suppose.



It is hardware, but it did point out an exploit. Only a matter of time before we can do it without the chip.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 22, 2010)

this is pretty similar to freemcboot for ps2, use your ps2 put the "special files on it" reboot and stick in the memory stick, and hacked ps2


----------



## theonedub (Aug 22, 2010)

Im going to bet Sony squashes this thing before it becomes an issue, which is a good thing. Of all the people who would've used it 1% would've come up with some nice homebrew apps and the other 99% would pirate games (like a few of you have already mentioned you would be willing to do- thieves). In the event they don't prevent it, bans and bricks galore is also acceptable. 

Saying you want to 'backup the games you own' has got to be the biggest crock of shit I have ever heard- esp for PS3 users. Have you seen the amount of abuse a BD disc can take? With the anti scratch coating they put on those discs they will last. You take proper care of them and its likely they will outlive the console itself. 

If Sony were to add a feature to save games to the HDD like the X360 has, what's the next excuse? To be honest, saving a game to the HDD on the X360 was less than impressive when I was using it anyway.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im going to bet Sony squashes this thing before it becomes an issue, which is a good thing. Of all the people who would've used it 1% would've come up with some nice homebrew apps and the other 99% would pirate games (like a few of you have already mentioned you would be willing to do- thieves). In the event they don't prevent it, bans and bricks galore is also acceptable.
> 
> Saying you want to 'backup the games you own' has got to be the biggest crock of shit I have ever heard- esp for PS3 users. Have you seen the amount of abuse a BD disc can take? With the anti scratch coating they put on those discs they will last. You take proper care of them and its likely they will outlive the console itself.
> 
> If Sony were to add a feature to save games to the HDD like the X360 has, what's the next excuse? To be honest, saving a game to the HDD on the X360 was less than impressive when I was using it anyway.



I would back up my 15 originals to an external HDD to save wear and tear on the crappy Bluray laser in the PS3.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im going to bet Sony squashes this thing before it becomes an issue, which is a good thing. Of all the people who would've used it 1% would've come up with some nice homebrew apps and the other 99% would pirate games (like a few of you have already mentioned you would be willing to do- thieves). In the event they don't prevent it, bans and bricks galore is also acceptable.
> 
> Saying you want to 'backup the games you own' has got to be the biggest crock of shit I have ever heard- esp for PS3 users. Have you seen the amount of abuse a BD disc can take? With the anti scratch coating they put on those discs they will last. You take proper care of them and its likely they will outlive the console itself.
> 
> If Sony were to add a feature to save games to the HDD like the X360 has, what's the next excuse? To be honest, saving a game to the HDD on the X360 was less than impressive when I was using it anyway.


I seriously just want homebrew and cfw features. There aren't enough PS3 titles that I would want to pirate to bother with it. I want them to use this to find a way for me to keep my linux support (I still haven't updated), still play the newest games, and have native playback of my mkvs with styled subs and flac and flac files themselves.

I hope it leads to that.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 23, 2010)

I just wants neo-geo


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 23, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I seriously just want homebrew and cfw features. There aren't enough PS3 titles that I would want to pirate to bother with it. I want them to use this to find a way for me to keep my linux support (I still haven't updated), still play the newest games, and have native playback of my mkvs with styled subs and flac and flac files themselves.
> 
> I hope it leads to that.



It will m8


----------



## wahdangun (Aug 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its not emulating the whole console, just limited amounts of the security.
> 
> for example, the 360 has a unique serial in the DVD drive - all the software would need to do is run a virtual drive, and emulate the physical one to make the console think the data was coming from the real drive.



but if they can make TPM chip use strong encryption than it will hard to emulate it, and make the key always change, so the user will need hard mod to bypass it, and make casual gamer think twice to pirate


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> but if they can make TPM chip use strong encryption than it will hard to emulate it, and make the key always change, so the user will need hard mod to bypass it, and make casual gamer think twice to pirate



let me put it this way:

if a game costs $100 each (like they do here in Au), a pirate may well decide spending $500 for unlimited free games is worth it.

there will ALWAYS be pirates, and everything will be cracked - the motivation is simply too strong to not do it.

(now if the games cost <$50 Au, that'd change things...)


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 23, 2010)

yay more hax!


----------



## wahdangun (Aug 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> let me put it this way:
> 
> if a game costs $100 each (like they do here in Au), a pirate may well decide spending $500 for unlimited free games is worth it.
> 
> ...



like i said, CASUAL pirate, thats why console are charming for developer because avarage joe doesn't know how to pirate it and not like PC when we just download crakced version and its work, console NEED to HARD MOD their console to play pirate game


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> like i said, CASUAL pirate, thats why console are charming for developer because avarage joe doesn't know how to pirate it and not like PC when we just download crakced version and its work, console NEED to HARD MOD their console to play pirate game



people around here are willing to pay $100 to get their wiis modded, that is what casual pirates do. the hardcore ones do it themselves, the others just pay some random shady guy to do it for them.


----------



## r9 (Aug 23, 2010)

PS3 Hack Hacked for cheeper .
Here


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 23, 2010)

Wile E said:


> When I do my own subs/encodes, I download BD isos all the time.
> 
> At any rate, I'm more interested in homebrew, and the reintroduction of OtherOS. Maybe now we can have proper mkv, flac, styled sub support, and 24 bit 5.1 channel audio file support.
> 
> ...



i would almost kill for mkv support...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i would almost kill for mkv support...



even my mobile phone from 2007 can play MKV


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> even my mobile phone from 2007 can play MKV



i think sony has not implemented it for some security reasons or they know it is pretty much only used by rippers.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i think sony has not implemented it for some security reasons or they know it is pretty much only used by rippers.



nah, sony hasnt implemented it for the same reason that MS hasnt with the 360 - they're dicks.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 23, 2010)

the real question is why do ripping groups use the mkv container. mp4 is fine and plays natively on every single device out there. they are the dicks if you ask me.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> the real question is why do ripping groups use the mkv container. mp4 is fine and plays natively on every single device out there. they are the dicks if you ask me.



cause MKV is open source, for one. its free and no one can change it or fuck it up.

if apple owned a format and didnt like your program that encoded into that format, they could theoretically force you to stop using it if they dont like you. Same cant be said for MKV.

the other part is that it can handle anything. any video or audio codec, heaps of audio and subtitle streams - most other containers only allow a one or two at most.


I'm sure theres other things i dont know about it, but thats as far as i bothered researching into it.


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> cause MKV is open source, for one. its free and no one can change it or fuck it up.
> 
> if apple owned a format and didnt like your program that encoded into that format, they could theoretically force you to stop using it if they dont like you. Same cant be said for MKV.
> 
> ...




MKV is a very good container I used to use it all the time ... bad thing is its like an mp3 things can be hidden inside of the identification tags.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 23, 2010)

r9 said:


> PS3 Hack Hacked for cheeper .
> Here



Yep, the x3psjailbreak FTW!!!!!!!! 

http://www.x3jailbreak.com/


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 23, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yep, the x3psjailbreak FTW!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.x3jailbreak.com/



There are rumors that the X3JailBreak is a fake.  Apparently the X3JailBreak is just a generic jump drive whereas the PSJailbreak appears to be quite unique.  (source)

There are some pictures of the PSJailbreak opened up and even a couple half complete schematics.  I found them consolidated here.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 23, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> There are rumors that it is a fake.  Apparently it's just a generic jump drive whereas the PSJailbreak appears to be quite unique.  (source)
> 
> There are some pictures of the PSJailbreak opened up and even a couple half complete schematics.  I found them consolidated here.



The PSjailbreak is 100% real.  But the copy could be a fake, for now, well its more like a work in progress so to speak lol.  It was obvious that with the original unit being so overpriced that an HK company would recreate it.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 23, 2010)

at 20-40 bucks for the fake im waitin for the fake 

if it works i save 100 dollars, or should I wait for the eventual free alternative and get it for free.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 23, 2010)

KainXS said:


> at 20-40 bucks for the fake im waitin for the fake
> 
> if it works i save 100 dollars, or should I wait for the eventual free alternative and get it for free.



I think the question is really how quickly and effectively Sony can patch it.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 23, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I think the question is really how quickly and effectively Sony can patch it.



good question

someone did ask them



> Does this work on firmware lower than 3.41


and were replied with


> No, using it with a firmware lower than 3.41 boots to a black screen.



black screen might make a comeback.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> but if they can make TPM chip use strong encryption than it will hard to emulate it, and make the key always change, so the user will need hard mod to bypass it, and make casual gamer think twice to pirate



TPM chips don't work. Ask Apple how well they worked in preventing OS X from being installed on regular computers.



Mussels said:


> even my mobile phone from 2007 can play MKV



But not styled subs, I'm willing to bet.



Easy Rhino said:


> the real question is why do ripping groups use the mkv container. mp4 is fine and plays natively on every single device out there. they are the dicks if you ask me.



Mp4 doesn't support TrueHD or Master Audio, or styled subtitles. Mkv supports almost anything.

Side not: If you have an mkv that has mp4 compatible streams in it, you can always just use Yamb to remux it into an mp4.



Trigger911 said:


> MKV is a very good container I used to use it all the time ... bad thing is its like an mp3 things can be hidden inside of the identification tags.



Almost all movie containers can do that. MP4 included.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> TPM chips don't work. Ask Apple how well they worked in preventing OS X from being installed on regular computers.



Yeah... thats the problem with hardware security, the software still has to read from them, and can thus be circumvented.




Wile E said:


> But not styled subs, I'm willing to bet.


i too, doubt that.




Wile E said:


> Mp4 doesn't support TrueHD or Master Audio, or styled subtitles. Mkv supports almost anything.



I think MP4 came out after MKV, and with a few less feature supports. MKV can take anything, as you said - MP4 is limited in what audio and video codecs it supports.



Wile E said:


> Side note: If you have an mkv that has mp4 compatible streams in it, you can always just use Yamb to remux it into an mp4.


i've heard that too



Wile E said:


> Almost all movie containers can do that. MP4 included.



yeah... bad things can be done to all codecs.

also a side note, i learned one reason why MKV is taking off - it was the first video container file to support files larger than 2GB, hence its early adoption for HD files.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2010)

I thought it was 4GB, not 2GB?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I thought it was 4GB, not 2GB?



i googled it last night, 2GB. 4GB was the fat32 limit.

MKV was made to support any audio, any video, and any subtitles - including variable bitrate stuff (for audio AND video) which many modern codecs still dont support.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2010)

Ahhhhh, ok.


----------



## wahdangun (Aug 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> TPM chips don't work. Ask Apple how well they worked in preventing OS X from being installed on regular computers.



but thats why there are not many "jailbroken" OSX
and after reading fits post how hard it to install OSX in non-apple hardware, so casual and non literate people will be hard to bypass it

and btw this hack its pointless if you want to run game from HDD because the HDD is using fat32 so no larger than 4 GB files


----------



## Wile E (Aug 24, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> but thats why there are not many "jailbroken" OSX
> and after reading fits post how hard it to install OSX in non-apple hardware, so casual and non literate people will be hard to bypass it
> 
> and btw this hack its pointless if you want to run game from HDD because the HDD is using fat32 so no larger than 4 GB files



You are mistaken. It's easy to install hacked OS X. You just download a hacked disc, and bam, away you go.

And it will only read FAT32 externals. The internal drive is not FAT32, and can have files larger than 4GB.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> but thats why there are not many "jailbroken" OSX
> and after reading fits post how hard it to install OSX in non-apple hardware, so casual and non literate people will be hard to bypass it
> 
> and btw this hack its pointless if you want to run game from HDD because the HDD is using fat32 so no larger than 4 GB files



if its anything like the wii one, it doesnt actually use ISO files - the game is run as files/custom wii format, so they're never breaching the 4GB barrier.

a PS3 game might with uber massive texture files or something, but hey... someone will make atool to format the drives the same as the internal one soon enough.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 24, 2010)

in this situation id just get a 2tb HDD and use the adaptor + external power to make it work with the PS3 lol be set for any game and have faster load times and if i ever get tired of it all bam instant PC storage drive


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 24, 2010)

I guess this is why Sony allowed the PS3 to recognize FAT formated External Drives only.

So much for getting an update to use NTFS...


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 24, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I guess this is why Sony allowed the PS3 to recognize FAT formated External Drives only.



 thats the down side


----------



## Wile E (Aug 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if its anything like the wii one, it doesnt actually use ISO files - the game is run as files/custom wii format, so they're never breaching the 4GB barrier.
> 
> a PS3 game might with uber massive texture files or something, but hey... someone will make atool to format the drives the same as the internal one soon enough.



It is just the files on the disc, but some of those files exceed 4GB on some games.



AphexDreamer said:


> I guess this is why Sony allowed the PS3 to recognize FAT formated External Drives only.
> 
> So much for getting an update to use NTFS...



NTFS, or at least EXT3 support is one of the things I hope this can lead to. It would help with movie playback.


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 25, 2010)

EXT3 would be sweet a journaling file system is good


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 27, 2010)

It seems that SONY is finally taking action: http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...over-PSJailbreak-retailers-issue-mass-refunds


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 27, 2010)

you had to know sony wouldnt just sit there and let this happen


----------



## digibucc (Aug 27, 2010)

it seems it's just Sony Europe/Australia going after OZModChips so far - and it's only a temporary injunction.

this may slow down the coming, especially in australia - but in the long run it will do nothing.  the information is out there and it will only get easier to access, thanks to our trusty friend mr internets


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 27, 2010)

digibucc said:


> it seems it's just Sony Europe/Australia going after OZModChips so far - and it's only a temporary injunction.
> 
> this may slow down the coming, especially in australia - but in the long run it will do nothing.  the information is out there and it will only get easier to access, thanks to our trusty friend mr internets



Yep, this will only slow things down.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 27, 2010)

Psst, putting people in jail has never stopped the mod chip business. Just give a week or two more


----------



## digibucc (Aug 27, 2010)

mod chips or piracy. let alone hacking.  there are people working on this that could care less about video games, ps3, backups, piracy, any of it.  they are solving a problem, they are breaking a security.  that's the whole point for them and where the joy enters their lives - to think you could ever do anything to stop all of them from pushing the limits... is just idiocy.

balance of power can only shift so much... most of those "on our side" are hidden and unknown, making them all the more powerful.  any time a government or business tries to get too much control - there will be 10x of them finding a way to stop it or get around it.  just pay attention to those guys and you'll always know a way out


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 27, 2010)

all its gonna do is gonna get people not in the scene into the know of what is happening.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 27, 2010)

Trigger911 said:


> all its gonna do is gonna get people not in the scene into the know of what is happening.



yup. expect this to blow up in the next few weeks capped off by the worldwide release of the jailbreak files that will be so easy to install even a caveman can do it!


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 27, 2010)

LOL Rhino ... dont piss off the caveman


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yup. expect this to blow up in the next few weeks capped off by the worldwide release of the jailbreak files that will be so easy to install even a caveman can do it!



Oh yes


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yup. expect this to blow up in the next few weeks capped off by the worldwide release of the jailbreak files that will be so easy to install even a caveman can do it!



Not precisely, though I wish it were true.

Check this out:


> PSJailbreak reverse engineered
> 
> We took the PSJailbreak dongle out of the drawer again to examine it a bit more in detail.
> Now we´ll give you a short explaination on the important steps that take place inside of the dongle.
> ...


 (source1)(source2)

I dunno if this is true though...  People are claiming that the pinout does not reflect that of any ATMega chip which would render this false.

This is actually very impressive and I declare hats-off to the hackers.  This is no simple feat.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 27, 2010)

so all it does is emulate the jig, . . . . . . nice


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 28, 2010)

Haven't been reading. I this free yet or not yet?


----------



## Trigger911 (Aug 28, 2010)

nope


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 30, 2010)

BAM

August 30, 2010
PS JailBreak Cloned (Again) by Respected PSP Hackers
Posted by greg

I’m saying “respected PSP hackers” because I’m not sure of their actual group name, if a name even exists… But you probably recognize this particular name if you’re a PSP-hacks reader: Mathieulh. And Mathieulh tweets, “Someone from our group just successfully cloned the psjailbreak dongle. Going to improve the shell code soon.” You know what that likely means? A real cheap solution is coming your way.

Update: A quick follow-up to clarify some things… Mathieulh and Co. does not plan on releasing anything but some good, solid documentation. Reverse, improve, document. That’s the plan.

http://www.ps3-hacks.com/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> BAM
> 
> August 30, 2010
> PS JailBreak Cloned (Again) by Respected PSP Hackers
> ...



why not release anything?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 30, 2010)

They are going to release the info to all the mod companies to make the dang things.

Also the real PSJail break sony has till the 31st to make it's case to stop the sale of them. If they don't make their case it's open game to all for PS3jail break.

They talked like the delay for them was just packaging so who knows.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> They are going to release the info to all the mod companies to make the dang things.
> 
> Also the real PSJail break sony has till the 31st to make it's case to stop the sale of them. If they don't make their case it's open game to all for PS3jail break.
> 
> They talked like the delay for them was just packaging so who knows.



sorry but i am confused. why do they have to make anything? i thought the purpose was to hack the dongle thingy so you only had to download the files and put them on your usb stick. 

and why does sony have until the 31st? this breaks all sorts of laws. they can prosecute whenever they want.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 30, 2010)

It's not American law, it's Australia's laws. The court has to decide to keep the temporay ban on them by the 31st. 

As it appears as of now it's not just a usb stick. Given time I bet it will lead to that, but right now they are all coping what the first guys did.

Just like the PSP, you used to have to hack the battery. Yet now you just watch a pic, and it flashes the system.

Give it time, and I bet we will see normal USB sticks being used.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> It's not American law, it's Australia's laws. The court has to decide to keep the temporay ban on them by the 31st.
> 
> As it appears as of now it's not just a usb stick. Given time I bet it will lead to that, but right now they are all coping what the first guys did.
> 
> ...



temporary ban on what or whom?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 30, 2010)

The shipment of what this thread is about PS3Jail break.

    28/08/2010 – Hello Everyone. On Friday the 27/08/2010 we where given some documents from the Lawyers representing Sony. The documents are Federal Court orders for a temporary injunction.

    The Injunction states that from 24 hours of receiving the documents to the 31st of August OzModChips, Quantronics, Modsupplier and anyone else in Australia:

        * Give up all stock in our possession, including our sample

    I guess it was lucky that the device was delayed by a couple of days. While many people that have received their sample and sent it off to cloners….we sent ours to a well known homebrew developer. The developer we picked showed us various homebrew applications that he had already developed for PS3 dev units, that he wants to port over to retail units. Yes, PS3 homebrew is real and will start flowing through at a steady rate as soon as next week.

        * Give up any stock we get between now and the 31st

    We are not getting any between these times

        * Ozmodchips also cannot:
              o Import
              o distribute
              o Offer
              o provide
              o or deal with PS Jailbreak devices

    These are from the Federal Court of Australia.

    All 3 Australian stores we appear in court in some form on the 31st of August. On the 31st the court will decide if there will be a continuation of the “ban” or if we are allowed to sell them.

    Our views are the same as Quantronics who posted this info here. This is not OzModChips Vs Sony. This is not OzModChips, Quantronics, Modsupplier Vs Sony. We would go as far as saying that is not even everyone in Australia Vs Sony. This will effect everyone that plans to buy such a device world wide. It already sets a dangerous precedent. Everyone that was using OtherOS, everyone that has had a faulty PS3 laser….and those interested in PS3 custom firmware and homebrew applications. We cannot do it alone, we need the support of everyone the homebrew community, the media, engineers that understand the inner workings and anyone else that can provide support.

    Regarding orders:

    If the injunction becomes permanent we will refund everyone that has ordered from us. If it doesn’t then we will send all orders as originally planned. There will be no delay to the planned shipping date. We would ask everyone to wait until then. We have the money sitting in our account which will cover 100% refunds for everyone if that needs to happen. We kindly ask everyone to just hold off until the 31st, as we need all the time we can to prepare.

    Thank you for your support!

    -OzModChips Team


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2010)

ah, i see. i wonder why only going after shops in australia.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2010)

Probably the only country with laws exploitable to their cause.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 30, 2010)

Did you see Wile OtherOS will return with it

Also I just read that they are working on NTFS USB drive support lol.....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Probably the only country with laws exploitable to their cause.



hrm. well one thing is for sure. i am not paying anyone for a mod chip/stick. i will wait until this can be had for free.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 30, 2010)

I want another platform flag on my pirate ship.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 30, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Did you see Wile OtherOS will return with it
> 
> Also I just read that they are working on NTFS USB drive support lol.....



That right there is enough for me. I don't really care about game back ups.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That right there is enough for me. I don't really care about game back ups.



same. tbh, i don't pirate games any more. i just want this for mkv,ntfs,otheros and some neat homebrew apps.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 31, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what content exactly are we missing out on without MKV support? I don't know much about digital video containers and what not, but isn't MKV what people use for Bluray and DVD rips that they host in Torrents? And unless everyone suddenly became foreign film addicts, the only other type of film I can think of using subtitles is Japanese cartoons (anime or whatever) of which 99% of is pirated too. Correct me if I am wrong by all means, but it seems like the vast majority of people wanting MKV support want it to support their film piracy.

I also find it it funny that people who are interested in this 'hack' don't want to pay for it either and would rather wait till some other group 'hacks' their 'hack' so they can get it for free too. Vicious circle of piracy


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Out of curiosity, what content exactly are we missing out on without MKV support? I don't know much about digital video containers and what not, but isn't MKV what people use for Bluray and DVD rips that they host in Torrents? And unless everyone suddenly became foreign film addicts, the only other type of film I can think of using subtitles is Japanese cartoons (anime or whatever) of which 99% of is pirated too. Correct me if I am wrong by all means, but it seems like the vast majority of people wanting MKV support want it to support their film piracy.
> 
> I also find it it funny that people who are interested in this 'hack' don't want to pay for it either and would rather wait till some other group 'hacks' their 'hack' so they can get it for free too. Vicious circle of piracy



depending on circumstances, its not illegal to have MKV files. MKV is the superior codec format atm, allowing styled subtitles, files over 4GB, DTS-HD audio, multiple audio, video and subtitle streams...

yeah, pirates use it. cause its the best... so why the hell cant home users use it too? I've ripped my entire DVD and BR collection to MKV for easier watching, if i had a PS3 i'd be narky it wasnt compatible with MKV.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 31, 2010)

So its the superior container, but aside from the 1% of users who will bother to make rips of their BD and DVD collections, there isn't any other legal content that is only delivered in that format- is there? 

I never said or even hinted that it would be illegal to have MKVs, its just seems to me that the majority of the people whining about not having the support are those who are trying to use their stolen content. 

I'll get off the soapbox though, I just can't stand thieves at all.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> So its the superior container, but aside from the 1% of users who will bother to make rips of their BD and DVD collections, there isn't any other legal content that is only delivered in that format- is there?
> 
> I never said or even hinted that it would be illegal to have MKVs, its just seems to me that the majority of the people whining about not having the support are those who are trying to use their stolen content.
> 
> I'll get off the soapbox though, I just can't stand thieves at all.



just because there is no legal content yet does not mean it should not be used...if you own a bluray collection like me, and you'd rather not scratch up your discs which cost $40 a pop, then you want MKV. simple as that. no other container can handle it. and if you are in the business of delivering digital content mkv really is the container of choice because it allows for the greatest flexibility.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 31, 2010)

I own quite a few Bluray discs, and as I mentioned earlier they are nearly impossible to scratch like DVDs or CDs. If you have an ounce of sense they will not be destroyed- yes even if you have children or destructive pets. I hear that line and I wonder what the heck you guys are doing with your discs? You guys throw the cases away right after you buy them or what? 

I don't know about people in the business of digital delivery using MKV, I personally have not seen a company release content like that. I imagine there is an obvious reason for that, no? It would seem as though if you want to stay in the business of digital delivery you should avoid MKV 

Should also add that @ $40/movie you better be buying box sets, cause if those are single movies... shame on you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I own quite a few Bluray discs, and as I mentioned earlier they are nearly impossible to scratch like DVDs or CDs. If you have an ounce of sense they will not be destroyed- yes even if you have children or destructive pets. I hear that line and I wonder what the heck you guys are doing with your discs? You guys throw the cases away right after you buy them or what?



no. since i was 6 i have been making backups of all my digital content. maybe i am OCD, or maybe i am just smart. 



> I don't know about people in the business of digital delivery using MKV, I personally have not seen a company release content like that. I imagine there is an obvious reason for that, no? It would seem as though if you want to stay in the business of digital delivery you should avoid MKV



they should avoid mkv if they want to deal with the legal hassle and expense of proprietary licensing.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 31, 2010)

If physical damage is the only reason you are backing up your Blurays; its not OCD and its not being smart, its wasting your time. 

I dont know if you saw it from my other post, so ill repost it: 
Should also add that @ $40/movie you better be buying box sets, cause if those are single movies... shame on you.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 31, 2010)

Well not much longer now guys. 

http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/ps-jailbreak-successfully-cloned-by-mathieulhs-ps3-hacker-team/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> If physical damage is the only reason you are backing up your Blurays; its not OCD and its not being smart, its wasting your time.



you say it is wasting my time, i say it is smart. if you don't like it then don't do it but don't tell me i am wasting my time. 



> I dont know if you saw it from my other post, so ill repost it:
> Should also add that @ $40/movie you better be buying box sets, cause if those are single movies... shame on you.



you're kidding right? when blu-rays first came out they were $40 for the best titles using the most advanced A/V codecs. and why do you care how much i pay for movies?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 31, 2010)

Ohhh you were saying you were smart, it read like you didn't know if it was OCD or being smart. I just offered up my opinion. I mean backups are for replacing the original should it be lost or destroyed, if the original has a very small likely hood of being destroyed, then yeah its a waste of time- but to each their own. 

You are right, they were expensive back then, but now they are nearly as cheap as DVDs. So unless you stopped buying new releases, some of them I would hope were cheaper than $40. Its not that I care how much you paid, it'd just be dumb to pay that much for movies now.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> So its the superior container, but aside from the 1% of users who will bother to make rips of their BD and DVD collections, there isn't any other legal content that is only delivered in that format- is there?
> 
> I never said or even hinted that it would be illegal to have MKVs, its just seems to me that the majority of the people whining about not having the support are those who are trying to use their stolen content.
> 
> I'll get off the soapbox though, I just can't stand thieves at all.



just because they downloaded it doesnt mean its illegal, either.

anime is legal to download before its licenced in your country, for example.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 31, 2010)

Interesting, I did not know that. 

Seems kind of crummy still to the people who made them, but I guess you have to leave that up to the difference between what is legal and what is ethical.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Interesting, I did not know that.



its also legal to have a backup copy of your movies, although its illegal to break the security to do so - one loophole there is to download copies of movies you already own.

just because people download it, doesnt mean they're thieves - surely there are many, many who ARE, but its not all of them, not by a long shot.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 31, 2010)

^ yup, aware of that. Don't get me wrong, I know there are people who are legit, but they are an extreme minority.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 31, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well not much longer now guys.
> 
> http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/ps-jailbreak-successfully-cloned-by-mathieulhs-ps3-hacker-team/



Excellent news!

FTA: *Buy an AT90USBKEY or Teensy board now and we'll have good news soon*

The AT90USBKEY appears to be a little more expensive than the teensy board which can be had for around $20 from pjrc.

I don't know if people should get the teensy++ or the regular teensy.  My guess would be the teensy++ because it also has an AT90USB chip (like the AT90USBKEY) as opposed to the older ATMEGA32 in the regular teensy.  Also the teensy++ is only $6 more.

Either way I should mention that both are borderline obsolete.  It's nice to see something obsolete suddenly becoming so useful!

EDIT:
Just so everyone knows-- Australia (also known as the Empire from Star Wars) is delaying the injunction hearing about the sale status of the PSJailbreak.  I had something else to say but the Classification Board thought my use of the word "impish" would arouse pedophiles.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 31, 2010)

It was confirmed today that the board to go with is in fact the teensy++:
http://www.pjrc.com/store/teensypp.html

Note: If you're ordering one realize now that pjrc is not a large company and it remains to be seen if they can fulfill orders from the ridiculous horde of pirates and scallywags now descending on them.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> It was confirmed today that the board to go with is in fact the teensy++:
> http://www.pjrc.com/store/teensypp.html
> 
> Note: If you're ordering one realize now that pjrc is not a large company and it remains to be seen if they can fulfill orders from the ridiculous horde of pirates and scallywags now descending on them.



or just wait for the free version to be online...


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 31, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> or just wait for the free version to be online...



I'm not quite sure what you mean by "free version".  You are aware that this thing isn't just a jump drive right?  Some unique hardware will be required.  

The PSJailbreak itself uses an ATMega chip which emulates several USB devices.  This is very much different from how a standard USB jump drive works.  The PSJailbreak is more akin to a microcontroller.

Though the code for the thing will be free, you will still need an AT90USB chip and circuit board to flash it and run it.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 31, 2010)

24$... not bad  prices might jump from the sudden popularity of this item


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean by "free version".  You are aware that this thing isn't just a jump drive right?  Some unique hardware will be required.
> 
> The PSJailbreak itself uses an ATMega chip which emulates several USB devices.  This is very much different from how a standard USB jump drive works.  The PSJailbreak is more akin to a microcontroller.
> 
> Though the code for the thing will be free, you will still need an AT90USB chip and circuit board to flash it and run it.



they are already working on hacking this hack so you can put it on an USB drive.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 31, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> they are already working on hacking this hack so you can put it on an USB drive.



That certainly would be interesting to see considering they are fundamentally different technologies.  You'd have to be able to flash the mass storage controller on the USB drive so it wouldn't act like a mass storage device.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> That certainly would be interesting to see considering they are fundamentally different technologies.  You'd have to be able to flash the mass storage controller on the USB drive so it wouldn't act like a mass storage device.



i believe that is exactly what they are doing.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 31, 2010)

I would think using a regular USB drive would introduce a whole host of problems assuming it could be accomplished:
-I'm not presently aware of any USB drives that have a modifiable controller chip (which doesn't mean they don't exist, it just means I've never seen one)
-Each psjailbreak-type firmware for standard jump drives would have to be tailored to that specific jump drive (though similar things have been accomplished in the past by reading the firmware then modifying it and writing it back)
-Once flashed it would no longer be usable as a jump drive, unless you flashed it back, which you wouldn't want to do because you'd need to constantly flash it from psjailbreak to PC jump drive

Anyway, this is all just my theories.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Out of curiosity, what content exactly are we missing out on without MKV support? I don't know much about digital video containers and what not, but isn't MKV what people use for Bluray and DVD rips that they host in Torrents? And unless everyone suddenly became foreign film addicts, the only other type of film I can think of using subtitles is Japanese cartoons (anime or whatever) of which 99% of is pirated too. Correct me if I am wrong by all means, but it seems like the vast majority of people wanting MKV support want it to support their film piracy.
> 
> I also find it it funny that people who are interested in this 'hack' don't want to pay for it either and would rather wait till some other group 'hacks' their 'hack' so they can get it for free too. Vicious circle of piracy



I back up all my BluRays and DVDs into mkv with subs. BD uncompressed and DVD decombed and converted to H264 with AC3 pass through. I use the subs at night to keep the volume low, even with english movies. I have around 60 BDs, and around twice that in DVDs. Many of these are anime and anime box sets. I need proper sub support, and I also require proper HD audio support, neither of which mp4 can offer.



theonedub said:


> I own quite a few Bluray discs, and as I mentioned earlier they are nearly impossible to scratch like DVDs or CDs. If you have an ounce of sense they will not be destroyed- yes even if you have children or destructive pets. I hear that line and I wonder what the heck you guys are doing with your discs? You guys throw the cases away right after you buy them or what?
> 
> I don't know about people in the business of digital delivery using MKV, I personally have not seen a company release content like that. I imagine there is an obvious reason for that, no? It would seem as though if you want to stay in the business of digital delivery you should avoid MKV
> 
> Should also add that @ $40/movie you better be buying box sets, cause if those are single movies... shame on you.


Divx partners offer movies in mkv. And I have backed up all of my discs since I first figured out how to copy my DVDs. I do have kids, and kids do sometimes scratch discs. It's a fact of life. I haven't had it happen to my BDs yet, but now I never have to worry about it. I can put them in the closet and be done with it.

Why risk it if I don't have to?



theonedub said:


> If physical damage is the only reason you are backing up your Blurays; its not OCD and its not being smart, its wasting your time.
> 
> I dont know if you saw it from my other post, so ill repost it:
> Should also add that @ $40/movie you better be buying box sets, cause if those are single movies... shame on you.


How is it wasting my time? I never have to pop a disc in. I just fire up my ps3, and watch it straight from my server, *AND* my discs are forever safe. I call that *MORE* intelligent than actually using the discs. I have saved my time in the long run by streaming them. You are the one wasting your time with inserting a disc every time you want to watch a movie.

And he's in australia, thus the cost for a BD. They get raped, HARD.



theonedub said:


> ^ yup, aware of that. Don't get me wrong, I know there are people who are legit, but they are an extreme minority.



So you break the balls of the people in here that actually do use it for legitimate reasons?



streetfighter 2 said:


> Excellent news!
> 
> FTA: *Buy an AT90USBKEY or Teensy board now and we'll have good news soon*
> 
> ...



Meh, I'm willing to pay a few quid more for a easier to use and fully supported product. Not what PS3Jailbreak wants to charge tho.



Easy Rhino said:


> i believe that is exactly what they are doing.



No, they aren't. They are making it so you can create your own clone, but with open source code. The currently found exploit requires the hardware to work. A simple usb drive won't do the trick.

A usb drive solution is not going to happen, unless they find a different exploit.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I would think using a regular USB drive would introduce a whole host of problems assuming it could be accomplished:
> -I'm not presently aware of any USB drives that have a modifiable controller chip (which doesn't mean they don't exist, it just means I've never seen one)
> -Each psjailbreak-type firmware for standard jump drives would have to be tailored to that specific jump drive (though similar things have been accomplished in the past by reading the firmware then modifying it and writing it back)
> -Once flashed it would no longer be usable as a jump drive, unless you flashed it back, which you wouldn't want to do because you'd need to constantly flash it from psjailbreak to PC jump drive
> ...



im not entirely sure that would be a huge issue. No ones ever had a reason to try. but you have to figure it can be modded like any other device. write some software that can access teh drive on the HW level. unlock it if need be. dump the data and mod it. or reflash with a premade FW. I think it will be sooner than we think given that their is actually a reason to try now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, they aren't. They are making it so you can create your own clone, but with open source code. The currently found exploit requires the hardware to work. A simple usb drive won't do the trick.
> 
> A usb drive solution is not going to happen, unless they find a different exploit.



i really dont understand how this is all going to work. if i have to pay for something i simply wont do it until it becomes mainstream enough that it is worth the cost. i am probably in a minority though.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 1, 2010)

Annnnnnnnddddd its here 

http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/psgroove-open-source-ps-jailbreak-ps3-exploit-is-released/


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i really dont understand how this is all going to work. if i have to pay for something i simply wont do it until it becomes mainstream enough that it is worth the cost. i am probably in a minority though.



You need a USB programmable, multi function chip to do it. The controllers on USB sticks are to simple, and can't emulate what is needed for the exploit.

The hardware you need is only $24 tho. So it's cheap as hell anyway. The open source code is already released.

Code links: http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/psgroove-open-source-ps-jailbreak-ps3-exploit-is-released/

Hardware example: http://www.pjrc.com/store/teensypp.html (The url makes me lol. TeensyPP. lol)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 1, 2010)

Just bought this. Its going to be fun and well worth it 

http://www.pjrc.com/store/teensypp.html


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You need a USB programmable, multi function chip to do it. The controllers on USB sticks are to simple, and can't emulate what is needed for the exploit.
> 
> The hardware you need is only $24 tho. So it's cheap as hell anyway. The open source code is already released.
> 
> ...



so i need to buy that chip and program it using the available open source code by attaching it to my PC. then take that chip and plug it into the ps3 using the method they describe on the website. cool. i guess i will wait until someone makes it so i can play mkv files from the crossbar.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> so i need to buy that chip and program it using the available open source code by attaching it to my PC. then take that chip and plug it into the ps3 using the method they describe on the website. cool. i guess i will wait until someone makes it so i can play mkv files from the crossbar.



Yeah, I'm waiting to see what happens with homebrew and if I get linux back. Like I said, I'm not interested in pirating games at all. Already downloaded the files to my server, just in case tho. lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting to see what happens with homebrew and if I get linux back. Like I said, I'm not interested in pirating games at all. Already downloaded the files to my server, just in case tho. lol.



yea, everyone seems to be freaking out on the ps3 boards but there are no homebrew apps developed to take advantage of the hack


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea, everyone seems to be freaking out on the ps3 boards but there are no homebrew apps developed to take advantage of the hack



_. . . I can only show you the door. You're the one that has to walk through it._

I'm gonna go off myself now for quoting the matrix.  Don't mind me, I'll just be _hanging_ around.

Oh and the temptation to say "I told you so" is great, but seeing as you are a mod I'm gonna say it twice.  I told you so.


----------



## wahdangun (Sep 1, 2010)

yay, i hope it can bring back linux support and they can unlock the GPU in PS3 so it can have decent multimedia support


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 1, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> _. . . I can only show you the door. You're the one that has to walk through it._
> 
> I'm gonna go off myself now for quoting the matrix.  Don't mind me, I'll just be _hanging_ around.
> 
> Oh and the temptation to say "I told you so" is great, but seeing as you are a mod I'm gonna say it twice.  I told you so.



huh? what did you tell me?


----------



## n-ster (Sep 1, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> _. . . I can only show you the door. You're the one that has to walk through it._
> 
> I'm gonna go off myself now for quoting the matrix.  Don't mind me, I'll just be _hanging_ around.
> 
> Oh and the temptation to say "I told you so" is great, but seeing as you are a mod I'm gonna say it twice.  I told you so.



wth?



Hey guys, the teensyPP is out os stock  was about to buy one and saw this


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 1, 2010)

> huh? what did you tell me?








I tell yoooooou.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 2, 2010)

don't buy anything yet, its said apps are being made for android phones and psp to run the jig exploit.

http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...ow-trying-to-use-a-hacked-PSP-to-hack-the-PS3
http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...PS3-exploit-from-Android-devices-not-just-PSP

using psp's to hack ps3's,


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 2, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> yay, i hope it can bring back linux support and they can unlock the GPU in PS3 so it can have decent multimedia support



I want WINE so I can play some PC games on the PS3 lol

Or see someone write cell support into XP lol



KainXS said:


> don't buy anything yet, its said apps are being made for android phones and psp to run the jig exploit.
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...ow-trying-to-use-a-hacked-PSP-to-hack-the-PS3
> http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...PS3-exploit-from-Android-devices-not-just-PSP
> ...



I has PSP lol


My PS3 is being left unplugged until this all hits the scene.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea, everyone seems to be freaking out on the ps3 boards but there are no homebrew apps developed to take advantage of the hack



Actually they have been making Homebrew on Dev PS3's for a while now. They have written some stuff for use on Dev PS3's that will now work on normal PS3's thanks to the hack.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 2, 2010)

oh shitz, I has psp too!

It would seriously be cool to hack a PS3 with a PSP


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2010)

i sold my psp to wile


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 2, 2010)

n-ster said:


> oh shitz, I has psp too!
> 
> It would seriously be cool to hack a PS3 with a PSP



Talk about sticking it to the man if you hacked it with their own hardware lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 2, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Talk about sticking it to the man if you hacked it with their own hardware lol



Yeah, that would be nuts!


----------



## n-ster (Sep 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i sold my psp to wile



haha I wanted to and you sold it to him right before I got to PM him xD thank you


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i sold my psp to wile



lol. Seems I'm set. Thanks, Easy Rhino. lol


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yay!  I just got confirmation that my Teensy++ shipped.  Oddly enough:
A) I don't have a PS3
B) I ordered mine like 3 days ago (when the AT90USB chip was mentioned as the way to go)
C) I think I can see my ma' from here.  Hey Ma, get off the dang roof!

I'm doing it for a few friends, if you must know, who have the technical capability of a fine mist.

I have two modded PSPs (PSP-1000 [JAP] & PSP-2000 [USA]) lying around somewhere in my boxes of components.  If it turns out that the PSP->PS3Jailbreak mod works then I can always keep the Teensy++ as another microcontroller in my collection.



Easy Rhino said:


> huh? what did you tell me?



Sorry about taking so long to get back to you.  I've been busy loitering about and talking to pigeons.  It can be very stressful, what with them all talking at once when I throw small pieces of Deli Rye.  What the brilliant DannibusX said was spot on, but in an alternate universe, composed principally of dandruff and little bits of chewed up parsley, I was referring to what the good Wile E said:



Wile E said:


> No, they aren't. They are making it so you can create your own clone, but with open source code. The currently found exploit requires the hardware to work. A simple usb drive won't do the trick.
> 
> A usb drive solution is not going to happen, unless they find a different exploit.



Perhaps my aft declaration was premature.  Who knows?  I was ****ing wasted.  I'm pretty impressed it was remotely coherent.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Yay!  I just got confirmation that my Teensy++ shipped.  Oddly enough:
> A) I don't have a PS3
> B) I ordered mine like 3 days ago (when the AT90USB chip was mentioned as the way to go)
> C) I think I can see my ma' from here.  Hey Ma, get off the dang roof!
> ...



are you on drugs dude?

hilarious either way. good show.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey if PSP turns out to work post it here so we can know!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Yay!  I just got confirmation that my Teensy++ shipped.  Oddly enough:
> A) I don't have a PS3
> B) I ordered mine like 3 days ago (when the AT90USB chip was mentioned as the way to go)
> C) I think I can see my ma' from here.  Hey Ma, get off the dang roof!
> ...



lol. Somebody has been reading too much Douglas Adams. lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> are you on drugs dude?
> 
> hilarious either way. good show.



he lives in Philly. you have to be on drugs to bear that God-awful city. 

i hope some people here get this hack working soon. i will let others break their PS3s first!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> he lives in Philly. you have to be on drugs to bear that God-awful city.
> 
> i hope some people here get this hack working soon. i will let others break their PS3s first!



ill do it. FOR SCIENCE.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> he lives in Philly. you have to be on drugs to bear that God-awful city.
> 
> i hope some people here get this hack working soon. i will let others break their PS3s first!



i'll be trying when i get a board in  not in any hurry to break mine but I can't seem to help it - when i know i can "_hack_" something I just have to


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i'll be trying when i get a board in  not in any hurry to break mine but I can't seem to help it - when i know i can "_hack_" something I just have to



Ive got to wait until the 21st of Sep (or something like that) for mine


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Rhino


You didn't think there would be torrents up after the news?

PS3(something(guess)).com ROFL


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Hey Rhino
> 
> 
> You didn't think there would be torrents up after the news?
> ...



not to be a downer. im just playing devils advocate. but im pretty sure thats deff against the rules to post.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

I bet so too, edited hehe


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Hey Rhino
> 
> 
> You didn't think there would be torrents up after the news?
> PS3Torrents.com ROFL



i didnt say there wouldnt be torrents. i said it wouldnt be as wide spread as PC games and others. 7 games to torrent isnt exactly proving your point. especially when you can actually own those games for less than $30 a pop. 





Solaris17 said:


> not to be a downer. im just playing devils advocate. but im pretty sure thats deff against the rules to post.



posting to a web site isnt against the rules. linking directly to a pirate torrent is tho.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> posting to a web site isnt against the rules. linking directly to a pirate torrent is tho.



not to call you out but your not allowed to link to warez etc. any site direct file link or not that hosts illegal material is prohibited from what i understand.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

Well it appears that they are not that big. I have seen them on other sites as well. They have been ranging from 4Gb to about 10GB.

It's not even fully hacked yet, and they are starting to pop up. There hasn't been a reason to post them, and for people to seed them yet.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> not to call you out but your not allowed to link to warez etc. any site direct file link or not that hosts illegal material is prohibited from what i understand.



then google.com should be against the rules. everyone knows about thepiratebay.com and other sites because of google. putting our heads in the sand is stupid. instead, just dont post links to the direct torrents.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> then google.com should be against the rules. everyone knows about thepiratebay.com and other sites because of google. putting our heads in the sand is stupid. instead, just dont post links to the direct torrents.



WOW easy


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Well it appears that they are not that big. I have seen them on other sites as well. They have been ranging from 4Gb to about 10GB.
> 
> It's not even fully hacked yet, and they are starting to pop up. There hasn't been a reason to post them, and for people to seed them yet.



They used to be on RevTT for download, but nobody could do anything with them lol.  I think you will find they are quite small because the image doesnt have all the bluray padding data added to it


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2010)

i guess if they can rip the blu-ray game down to under 10 gigs and then play the rip directly from a HDD then you would see a lot of it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i guess if they can rip the blu-ray game down to under 10 gigs and then play the rip directly from a HDD then you would see a lot of it.



Yeah, surely the hack rips only the game data, not the padding crap   So something like GTAIV will be about 4GB


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 3, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, surely the hack rips only the game data, not the padding crap   So something like GTAIV will be about 4GB



course it would just be easier to bootleg the PC version...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> course it would just be easier to bootleg the PC version...



Yeah lol  (bit old now anyway)


----------



## wahdangun (Sep 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i guess if they can rip the blu-ray game down to under 10 gigs and then play the rip directly from a HDD then you would see a lot of it.



hmm isn't ps3 use fat32? so it can't store more than 4 GB files


----------



## Phxprovost (Sep 4, 2010)

This is really pissing me off, I sold my ps3 and bought a 360s about 4 days before all this started happening, i feel like a fool


----------



## n-ster (Sep 4, 2010)

I dont think its an iso... its a folder... therefore, a single file would not be over 4gb


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> hmm isn't ps3 use fat32? so it can't store more than 4 GB files



that's the whole point of hacking it


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Apparently someone got a PSJailbreak type exploit running on the modestly priced Nokia N900.  Providing yet another affordable alternative to the PSJailbreak that rings in at a very comfortable $400 (according to Google).  (source)



Easy Rhino said:


> he lives in Philly. you have to be on drugs to bear that God-awful city.



Well you probably don't like NYC either.  My guess is you're from a rural area and people from rural areas seem to dislike cities proportionate to how far they live from a real city (not a fake city like Houston or France).

Oh and FYI I was not on drugs then, nor am I now, nor will I ever be.  I'm high on life, nothing but pure uncut life, which I freebased with some PCP. 

EDIT:  I think the saddest part is the second after I posted this my friend called me and asked "what's that called when kids [censored for your viewing pleasure] in a bag and get high?".  The answer is: jenkem.  Quizzo down at the watering hole must have been pretty intense.



Easy Rhino said:


> that's the whole point of hacking it



Is it?  I thought people had yet to add NTFS support (or any file system that supports >4GB files). (source)



Wile E said:


> lol. Somebody has been reading too much Douglas Adams. lol.



 I realized how much what I wrote reminded me of Hitchhikers after I posted it.  Good books tend to show up in my writing style subconsciously.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Well you probably don't like NYC either.  My guess is you're from a rural area and people from rural areas seem to dislike cities proportionate to how far they live from a real city (not a fake city like Houston or France).



i know this is off topic but...i lived in philly for 2 years. my wife, then girlfriend lived there for 6 so i was visiting almost every weekend. she also lived in NYC for over a year which I also visited almost weekly. i can say that after all this time living in cities we both love to visit but hate to live in them. philly especially.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 4, 2010)

The games begin: http://www.maxconsole.net/content.p...up-tool-disguises-backups-as-Modern-Warfare-2

PS3 hacked using a Nokia: http://www.maxconsole.net/content.php?42062-Watch-a-Nokia-N900-hack-the-PS3-source-code-available


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 4, 2010)

Come on psp hack!!!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 5, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I realized how much what I wrote reminded me of Hitchhikers after I posted it.  Good books tend to show up in my writing style subconsciously.


If you were reading a lot of Stephanie Meyer, it might be a problem, but since it's actually a good author you've been reading, bring it on. lol.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Disclaimer*:  I don't encourage or discourage piracy.  You're an adult and you can make your own decisions.  If you're not an adult, try having your favorite toy stolen.  I'm sure you'll agree that it sucks and you're going to want to beat the piss out of the brat who stole it.  That's what piracy is like to the people you pirate from except they have much bigger and nicer toys and you're only stealing a part from it.  As an adult I can say that if you stole a piece off of my car I'd cut off your favorite body part and then feed it to you while I laughed and danced in a pool of your blood.  Coincidentally that's also what I do on Tuesdays and Thursdays whenever the moon is full.  I consider it an homage to the greatest author of all time, Stephanie Meyer.

So I got my Teensy++ yesterday but I didn't have time to do anything with it.  Today really isn't all that different except I unboxed it and flashed the psgroove hex code.  If I'm really really lucky I can test it today but more likely that won't be till next weekend at the earliest.  

I thought people might enjoy a quick look at the old girl and some information on how and what to flash.  The whole process is incredibly tedious and took around 8 hours or 8 minutes (I get the two units confused), but now that I think about it I'm absolutely sure it was 8 rods to the hogshead.  I'm so stressed sitting here watching the Phillies while sipping coffee and noshing on bagels that I nearly dropped my monocle.

The Teensy++ was fairly well packaged in a bag, inside of a bag, inside of a padded envelope.  Here's what she looks like after you remove the padded envelope:





FYI the pictures were taken on top of a broken A/C which landed next to my computer so I wouldn't forget to fix it.  I plan to forget to fix it anyway for at least 2 weeks.

The adorable pink (?) plastic bag that the teensy++ is wrapped in is actually a bit annoying to open.  I couldn't determine the orientation of the teensy++ inside the bag so I was afraid to start stabbing at it with my knife.  Instead I razored it open and to my astonishment I found a purple dinosaur cleverly disguised as a teensy++:





Onto the fun part, flashing it to a PSGroove.  The first part is getting the grip:
I) Teensy Loader Program (instructions)
II) PSGroove Hex for teensy++ with modified loadpoint for use with Backup Manager
III) Backup Manager disguised to look like MW2 (EU and USA versions)
IV) Ten copies of Twilight, the award winning novel by literary master Stephanie Meyer

Then the really difficult and challenging part occurs, which I suggest having a nice hot cup of tea to sip while you plug one thing into another and press a couple buttons.  You will be needing a USB mini-B cable of course, which unfortunately is one of the rarest cables ever invented by Robot Einstein in 2047.  Fortunately I had several, two from my PSPs, one from my camera, one from my cellphone and several I found on the ground by walking down the street.

I suggest plugging the mini-B end of the cable into the teensy then resting the teensy on the bag it came in and finally plugging the other end into your computer.  That way you can reduce the risk of shorting anything.  If everything went alright the LED on the teensy++ will start blinking because the program that is preloaded is a "blink" program.

Then follow these immensely sophisticated instructions
1) Load up Teensy Loader Program (I).  
2) Press the small button on the edge of the teensy++.
3) Open the PSGroove hex file (II) in the Teensy Loader Program and then click Program.
4) Reboot the teensy++
5) Sip tea/coffee






Additionally you'll want to put the disguised Backup Manager (III) on a jump drive.  Then for testing it just follow the instructions from the PSGroove site:


> To use this exploit:
> 
> Hard power cycle your PS3 (using the switch in back, or unplug it)
> Plug the dongle into your PS3.
> ...



Unfortunately I won't get to this last bit until next weekend (as I mentioned earlier).  But I'll let you all know when I get to it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 5, 2010)

the exposed chip makes me nervous. there has to be a safe way to build a little case for it! oh, and looks like those teensy++ boards are all out stock.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> the exposed chip makes me nervous. there has to be a safe way to build a little case for it!



Yeah, just wrap it in electrical tape.  That's what I've done to all my jump drives with broken cases.  Works like a charm.  If they ever release a working method for the PSP->PSgroove I may recommission the teensy++ as a microcontroller so I don't want any tape residue to build up in the intervening time.



Easy Rhino said:


> oh, and looks like those teensy++ boards are all out stock.



Yes, this is most unfortunate.  On the other hand I'm also really pleased because the people over at PJRC are good people and I assume they are turning a significant profit.  If the PJRC people were properly following supply and demand the teensy++ should have hit >$100 before it went OOS.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 5, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Yes, this is most unfortunate.  On the other hand I'm also really pleased because the people over at PJRC are good people and I assume they are turning a significant profit.  If the PJRC people were properly following supply and demand the teensy++ should have hit >$100 before it went OOS.



the website says they had to hire more people so they could ship out the orders. i can only imagine the amount of volume. they should raise their price considering demand and they have the market for these specific boards cornered. of course if they continued to raise the price i am sure people would move until another micro-controller.

edit: when can we expect some real homebrew apps to come out that we know work and wont break the entire system?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 5, 2010)

*Some Sad News*

Apparently Sony can ban people. 

There is a log files on the HDD which gets sent to Sony they can see when the hack is being used and ban the mac. 

http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/sony-suspends-ps3-consoles-psn-ban-wave-error-8002a227/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 5, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Apparently Sony can ban people.
> 
> There is a log files on the HDD which gets sent to Sony they can see when the hack is being used and ban the mac.
> 
> http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/sony-suspends-ps3-consoles-psn-ban-wave-error-8002a227/



if the hackers know that the ps3 calls home and sends a log file then can't the hackers create a generic log file? doesnt seem like a tough work around.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 5, 2010)

How the fuck do they know what's going on if you have a firewall at your house? My PS3 will not be getting any updates for sometime to come. Sorry sony you can suck on it.......


They will come up with a way to maybe change a users mac address? Sony still hasn't blocked my PSP so I'm not that worried about it.

Goes to show sony is worried about this, and it's BS you can't mod your own machine.....It would be funny as hell if the goverment stepped in, and said sony you can't block this........


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> How the fuck do they know what's going on if you have a firewall at your house? My PS3 will not be getting any updates for sometime to come. Sorry sony you can suck on it.......
> 
> 
> They will come up with a way to maybe change a users mac address? Sony still hasn't blocked my PSP so I'm not that worried about it.
> ...



just some lame attempt to scare people off. i want to see people follow through with it. they can find your mac address because the software of the ps3 reads it and then sends it in a log file to their database. probably a security measure to handle PSN disputes.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 6, 2010)

If MS can ban X360s, I would bet that Sony can ban PS3s.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

EDIT: Apparently the PSGroove exploit is now available on the "Dingoo" which is a Chinese handheld similar to the GP2X



theonedub said:


> If MS can ban X360s, I would bet that Sony can ban PS3s.



Yeah, I'm gonna go ahead and agree with this.  

Technically they can disable your console too if they can push updates.  (I don't have a PS3 so I wouldn't know.)  I haven't read the PS3 license but it very likely gives them the right to _revoke at any time for any reason_ which, although never challenged in court as far as I can tell, would allow them to deliver a digital bitch slap the likes of which has never been seen.

Still there is only speculation about what artillery Sony is prepping.  So far I have only heard of litigation against the PSJailbreak itself.  I'm keeping my eyes and ears open to find out when and if they start banning suspect PS3s from Sony's online service and/or disabling suspect PS3's through forced updates.

EDIT:  I checked the PS3 EULA.

Under section 2 "_RESTRICTIONS_" of the PS3 EULA the PSGroove is explicitly a breach of license under at least two points.  However, "_any violation of these restrictions will void the PS3™ system's warranty and affect your ability to obtain warranty services and repair services from SCE or its affiliated companies._"

Which means Sony shouldn't ban you under it's current license.  However, let's remember this bit here from section 9 "_GENERAL LEGAL_":
"_SCE, at its sole discretion, may modify the terms of this Agreement at any time, including any terms in the PS3™ system documentation or manual, or at http://www.scei.co.jp/ps3-license/index.html._"

Whoops I missed this jewel under "_COLLECTION OF INFORMATION AND AUTHENTICATION_":
"_SCE may retrieve information about your hardware and software for authentication, copy protection, *account blocking*, system monitoring/diagnostics, rules enforcement, game management, marketing purposes, tracking user behavior and other purposes._"
. . .
"_SCE may use DNAS (Dynamic Network Authentication System), a proprietary system designed to authenticate game titles and the PS3™ system when you connect the PS3™ system to a network, to collect this information. Any unauthorized transfer, exhibition, export, import or transmission of programs and devices circumventing DNAS may be prohibited by law._"

EDIT 999.3:
I just realized that section 7 "_TERMINATION_" basically says they can brick your system by the use of the phrase "_*SCE may take all actions to protect its interests*_".  It proceeds to name a few of the more common actions but that small phrase alone says they reserve the right to brick.  Just a heads-up.

I don't know how well licenses like this stand up in court, but I'm not counting on anyone challenging it on my behalf.



Easy Rhino said:


> when can we expect some real homebrew apps to come out that we know work and wont break the entire system?



Sweet Jesus do I wish I could answer this.  I'm desperately clutching a belief that emulators and homebrew games will be cascading onto the mod scene.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 6, 2010)

My 8 year old told me he would sue sony if they banned him from playing online!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 6, 2010)

As I was telling him don't update the PS3 no matter what......


----------



## theonedub (Sep 7, 2010)

PS3 Firmware Update 3.42 is Live.

It would be logical to say this is to counter the jailbreak


----------



## ktr (Sep 7, 2010)

Confirm to block the JB, and it is mandatory.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 7, 2010)

ktr said:


> Confirm to block the JB, and it is mandatory.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO they need away around it. do normal thumb drives work? they have to because your supposed to be able to do software updates via thumb drive. this sucks. ps3 whites arent out yet. so they will probably be shipped with this firmware or a later revision. i really wanted to get my hands on one before and just not update.


----------



## ktr (Sep 7, 2010)

JB is not a USB storage device, but a microcontroller.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> PS3 Firmware Update 3.42 is Live.
> 
> It would be logical to say this is to counter the jailbreak



Oh snap! 

Well it had to happen eventually.  The question now is how quickly the open source community can release a workaround.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 7, 2010)

ktr said:


> JB is not a USB storage device, but a microcontroller.



thanks for the lesson in elementary interface devices. im saying that it is done THROUGH USB and i HOPE the patch doesnt LIMIT what can be done with the ports.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 7, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Oh snap!
> 
> Well it had to happen eventually.  The question now is how quickly the open source community can release a workaround.



Yeah its unlikely to be the end, there is surely some cat and mouse/back and forth to be had here for sometime. It would be surprising if it unfolded otherwise.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Yeah its unlikely to be the end, there is surely some cat and mouse/back and forth to be had here for sometime. It would be surprising if it unfolded otherwise.



im waiting for someone to mod the firmware. it can be done on the PSP and i dont mean the flaky v3000 loader either.


----------



## ktr (Sep 7, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks for the lesson in elementary interface devices. im saying that it is done THROUGH USB and i HOPE the patch doesnt LIMIT what can be done with the ports.



Sony is not banning the interface, but the device connected to the interface. A USB thumb drive is different then a microcontoller's USB. What could be limited is USB hubs, but I don't think they work in the first place.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 7, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> im waiting for someone to mod the firmware.



The thought of modded PS3 firmware (like the PSP ones) makes me touch myself in naughty places.

Just FYI I went on North Korea---  Er, I mean Sony's website and they mention nothing about 3.42 (at least right now).  Check it out:
http://us.playstation.com/support/systemupdates/ps3/index.htm

Just yesterday there was mention of some *actual* homebrew being developed for the PS3.  Check it out:
http://www.ps3exploits.com/2010/09/nulldc-and-pcsx2-emulators-coming-to-ps3/


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 7, 2010)

ktr said:


> Sony is not banning the interface, but the device connected to the interface. A USB thumb drive is different then a microcontoller's USB. What could be limited is USB hubs, but I don't think they work in the first place.



i didnt say they were banning the interface. I was just curious if they had limited it further than simply patching this in an attempt to deter from future exploits.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 7, 2010)

this is why i didnt get my hopes up.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 7, 2010)

The thing that I think makes this situation unique is how long it took for anything to actually work. Nothing in recent memory has withstood being 'hacked' like the PS3 has- maybe Sony has something that is nearly bulletproof. 

I can't think of a homebrew app that would make me want a JB/Hack done to the PS3, mainly because it does much of what I want already.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> The thing that I think makes this situation unique is how long it took for anything to actually work. Nothing in recent memory has withstood being 'hacked' like the PS3 has- maybe Sony has something that is nearly bulletproof.
> 
> I can't think of a homebrew app that would make me want a JB/Hack done to the PS3, mainly because it does much of what I want already.



bring back OtherOS!


----------



## ktr (Sep 7, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i didnt say they were banning the interface. I was just curious if they had limited it further than simply patching this in an attempt to deter from future exploits.



Probably nothing worth mentioning, other than USB Hubs (due to internal IC) and probably the PSP (to some degree) .


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 7, 2010)

Good news everybody:
http://psgroove.com/?p=439

There is a temporary fix to get on PSN without updating to 3.42 using a program called LG5Tool.  I haven't read jack about it yet though.

LG5Tool download: http://www.ps3-hacks.com/file/78

Also, as I mentioned earlier, the 3.41 firmware is still available on Sony's site.  It'd be damned wise to download it because it could be useful later.
http://dus01.ps3.update.playstation...00c835be718fc3d5f793e130a2b74217/PS3UPDAT.PUP


----------



## n-ster (Sep 7, 2010)

if you want to throw your money out the window... go ahead and pay 100$+ for the PS3 Jailbreak

and yes, it is that "easy"


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 7, 2010)

What's bloody cool is that all the major hackers are focused on this right now it seems. They have never been so hardcore on the PS3 before.

This is good news for us.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2010)

tigeredwards said:


> Is it really so easy to make a cloned Jailbreak? I doubt. Those guys spent such a long to time to figure it out. I believe it will work I trust the original developer only coz' I don’t want my PS3 hurt. Does anyone know gadget-asia? I got an email from them that they are the authorized seller of PS3 Jailbreak. Considering to order from them.



the point is that once someone figures it out, everyone copies them.

one smart guy invents the light bulb, skip on a bit and everyone else reverse engineers it and makes them too - in this internet age its hardly work, you can just get one, rip it apart and send schematics to the entire world in minutes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the point is that once someone figures it out, everyone copies them.
> 
> one smart guy invents the light bulb, skip on a bit and everyone else reverse engineers it and makes them too - in this internet age its hardly work, you can just get one, rip it apart and send schematics to the entire world in minutes.



obvious spam is obvious.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 7, 2010)

uh, wtf is this?

http://www.rlslog.net/gran-turismo-5-prologue-ps3-jailbreak/


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 7, 2010)

OH NO! is that a hacked game for ps3?


----------



## ktr (Sep 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> uh, wtf is this?
> 
> http://www.rlslog.net/gran-turismo-5-prologue-ps3-jailbreak/



Not surprising, as the only homebrew from the PS3 JB is the backup manager.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> OH NO! is that a hacked game for ps3?



lol, PS3 images are all over the place now


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> uh, wtf is this?
> 
> http://www.rlslog.net/gran-turismo-5-prologue-ps3-jailbreak/



Post links to illegal downloads again and I'll banana you.  My spoon is too big. 



ktr said:


> Not surprising, as the only homebrew from the PS3 JB is the backup manager.



Not any longer my good man.  Let me introduce you to PS3 FTP server which among other things gives you a hole that you can stick various objects in to sodomize your PS3.  There's a rumor that if you get something in there far enough you can hit Sony's cervix.

http://psgroove.com/?p=473#more-473

Give it time.  As DaMulta said there are a lot of people working on this right now.

PS.  I think we're calling it PSGroove now instead of PSJailbreak seeing as how the PS JB is still not available whereas the PSGroove (and companion project PS Freedom) has pretty good circulation on a variety of devices.  I'm just trying to disambiguate, not start an argument.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 7, 2010)

So it would be wise not to update my PS3 I assume?

Just wait till this get better and maybe have custom firmware?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 7, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Just wait till this get better and maybe have custom firmware?



That's what I'm waiting on.  As long as the Logan5 workaround for PSN works I'm going to stick with 3.41.

I'm convincing my friends to do the same because I honestly think that a moddable (as in 3.41 firmware) PS3 will increase in value on the secondary market (although I would expect the increase to be very temporary).  The teensy++ is selling for up to $100 on ebay right now.

I'm not saying that anyone should resell they're equipment; I'm just saying there may be a minor venture opportunity here with very low risk.

EDIT:  This is unrelated to this post but related to the thread.

The md5 for 3.41 (using md5sum under linux) is:
e07d2b84c9e9691c261b73e5f1aada20 *PS3UPDAT.PUP


----------



## n-ster (Sep 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino is Easy Rhino, I bet he'll link anything he wants xD

Does the firmware update happen automatically when you put you ps3 on? or is it mandatory if you want PSN?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 8, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Easy Rhino is Easy Rhino, I bet he'll link anything he wants xD
> 
> Does the firmware update happen automatically when you put you ps3 on? or is it mandatory if you want PSN?



When you turn your console on, if you have auto login enabled, it wont login to PSN.  But when you try to login, it will prompt you to accept the update, so it is mandatory  if you want PSN access


----------



## n-ster (Sep 10, 2010)

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/ps3break-affordable-ps3-jailbreaker-34-19-free-shipping-938695/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2010)

n-ster said:


> http://forums.redflagdeals.com/ps3break-affordable-ps3-jailbreaker-34-19-free-shipping-938695/



Nice find.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2010)

i wouldnt trust that.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i wouldnt trust that.



What makes you say that m8?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought I'd take a moment to mention that some jailbroken iPhones can now be a PS Freedom (jailbreaking) device.  Apparently it's with some rubbish about bootloading something android and something something, yadda yadda.  Meh.

Also, it seems that all my friends have updated to 3.42 despite me warning them not to.  Oh well . . .



HookeyStreet said:


> What makes you say that m8?



What, you didn't notice? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E-OUS9Y96I

I mean honestly, look at the size of that guys f***ing nails.  Holy shit!   I dunno about you but I wouldn't trust a man with nails that long.

More seriously though I've seen several sites all claiming that the PS3Break works just fine.  I would imagine it's just another AVR dev board in a convenient package.  Easy Rhino is just a pessimist.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I thought I'd take a moment to mention that some jailbroken iPhones can now be a PS Freedom (jailbreaking) device.  Apparently it's with some rubbish about bootloading something android and something something, yadda yadda.  Meh.
> 
> Also, it seems that all my friends have updated to 3.42 despite me warning them not to.  Oh well . . .
> 
> ...



LOL, I cant stand guys that let their nails grow long like that.....disgusting swines!!!!!!  Funny thing is, they are always techy nerd guys and their nails are always filthy


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Easy Rhino is just a pessimist.



it is true that i am a pessimist in this instance. for me, it is all about value. what value does a jailbroken ps3 bring to me? nothing. you cannot play the games online and you will never be able to update your firmware or get stuff from the playstation store. in reality, the jailbreak cripples the ps3 more than empowers it. very few games out there anyway, no real homebrew apps worth trying out and still no OtherOS or MKV support. so i won't trust any of these workarounds until it is actually worth it to do so.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is true that i am a pessimist in this instance. for me, it is all about value. what value does a jailbroken ps3 bring to me? nothing. you cannot play the games online and you will never be able to update your firmware or get stuff from the playstation store. in reality, the jailbreak cripples the ps3 more than empowers it. very few games out there anyway, no real homebrew apps worth trying out and still no OtherOS or MKV support. so i won't trust any of these workarounds until it is actually worth it to do so.



It wont be long before the hackers release 'hacked' updates for the console, so you wont need to go online to update.  But yeah, PSN will still be crippled, but lets be honest, who cares, its rubbish.  Actually, Im only saying that because I have a 360 for MP and LIVE is much better than PSN.  My PS3 is onlt used for exclusive titles, BD's, MP3 and XvidHD 

But if you use the PS3 for everything, I can see why you wouldnt want to lose PSN access.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> It wont be long before the hackers release 'hacked' updates for the console, so you wont need to go online to update.  But yeah, PSN will still be crippled, but lets be honest, who cares, its rubbish.  Actually, Im only saying that because I have a 360 for MP and LIVE is much better than PSN.  My PS3 is onlt used for exclusive titles, BD's, MP3 and XvidHD
> 
> But if you use the PS3 for everything, I can see why you wouldnt want to lose PSN access.



true. but the whole idea of jailbreaking something is to open it up, not take away parts of it. some people think it is worth the sacrifice right now. i don't.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> true. but the whole idea of jailbreaking something is to open it up, not take away parts of it. some people think it is worth the sacrifice right now. i don't.



I get what your saying m8.  Its a bit like saying, you can JailBreak the iPhone, but you wont be able to make calls on it afterwards isnt it lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I get what your saying m8.  Its a bit like saying, you can JailBreak the iPhone, but you wont be able to make calls on it afterwards isnt it lol



they need to pull a PSP with modded firmware. my psp when it does an update points to a hacked server with the new version of the modded firmware instead of the official PS network.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> they need to pull a PSP with modded firmware. my psp when it does an update points to a hacked server with the new version of the modded firmware instead of the official PS network.



Yeah, its great how the hacked PSP does that   Its early days, but Im sure the eggheads will figure something out soon


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, its great how the hacked PSP does that   Its early days, but Im sure the eggheads will figure something out soon



one step at a time. even the 2000 started out with a madified loader. now their onto full custom FW


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 11, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> one step at a time. even the 2000 started out with a madified loader. now their onto full custom FW



Yep.  

In the 'news' a few days ago it was mentioned that someone may be able to modify the PSGroove/PSFreedom code to change the mounting of dev_flash (the firmware chip if I remember correctly) to a USB drive.  This would allow a safe way to both load and test custom firmwares. (source)


----------



## ktr (Sep 11, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> they need to pull a PSP with modded firmware. my psp when it does an update points to a hacked server with the new version of the modded firmware instead of the official PS network.



I wouldn't trust a CFW on my PS3, until someone finds out how to put the PS3 into debug mode, for brick recovery.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2010)

ktr said:


> I wouldn't trust a CFW on my PS3, until someone finds out how to put the PS3 into debug mode, for brick recovery.



me too. i read up on the ps3's auth system a time or 2 and it seemed incredably complicated their are alot and i mean alot of internal checks that are run on the PS3 and alot of them are done in real time all the time.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 11, 2010)

ktr said:


> I wouldn't trust a CFW on my PS3, until someone finds out how to put the PS3 into debug mode, for brick recovery.



F*ck yeah!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 11, 2010)

ktr said:


> I wouldn't trust a CFW on my PS3, until someone finds out how to put the PS3 into debug mode, for brick recovery.



That's also mentioned in the link I posted.

*SKFU* @ http://www.ps3news.com/forums/plays...-research-ps3-usb-custom-firmware-112555.html


> The retail PS3's registry contains all values to unlock the settings which are possible on a test/debug PS3 and even more like QA mode. We can enable those via the registry, but we won't see any effect in the XMB.
> 
> That is because we just UNLOCKED it, but different files on dev_flash handle what we can actually SEE in the XMB. So we need to modify them also to fully use debug options on a retail and more.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 12, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is true that i am a pessimist in this instance. for me, it is all about value. what value does a jailbroken ps3 bring to me? nothing. you cannot play the games online and you will never be able to update your firmware or get stuff from the playstation store. in reality, the jailbreak cripples the ps3 more than empowers it. very few games out there anyway, no real homebrew apps worth trying out and still no OtherOS or MKV support. so i won't trust any of these workarounds until it is actually worth it to do so.



Mine is already crippled anyway. I have no online, can't buy from the store, and can't play the newest games. Those of us on 3.15 already have those disadvantages, but now, at least I might get some good homebrew out of this. 

I am patiently waiting to see what homebrew comes out of this. FTP is a nice first step to push >4GB files onto it, so the first hurdle for getting huge mkvs on there is already overcome.

I'm thinking that full cfw could possibly come out of this, that will allow us to have online, Other OS, and still have homebrew.

It's only a matter of time now before we get the good stuff.


----------



## ktr (Sep 12, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> That's also mentioned in the link I posted.
> 
> *SKFU* @ http://www.ps3news.com/forums/plays...-research-ps3-usb-custom-firmware-112555.html



Interesting. Theory is that it is possible to load a live (no installation required) CFW right off of a USB stick. And when you want to go back to a virgin state, you just unplug the USB stick.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 13, 2010)

Teensy++ 2.0 USB Atmel AT90USBKEY - Ordered


----------



## digibucc (Sep 13, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Teensy++ 2.0 USB Atmel AT90USBKEY - Ordered



yeah i've been looking all morning at the options. canceled my order.  you can also do this with an xbox360 jtag nand flasher! (usb)

i'm not ready to get banned just from screwing around yet... 

I eventually want to get a used xbox & ps3 that I can backup all of my games on, onto HDDs so I can never have to use discs. i've got a big enough library of purchased games and it will continue to grow... I don't even care about downloading free ones, I just hate switching discs!!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 13, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah i've been looking all morning at the options. canceled my order.  you can also do this with an xbox360 jtag nand flasher! (usb)
> 
> i'm not ready to get banned just from screwing around yet...
> 
> I eventually want to get a used xbox & ps3 that I can backup all of my games on, onto HDDs so I can never have to use discs. i've got a big enough library of purchased games and it will continue to grow... I don't even care about downloading free ones, I just hate switching discs!!



Good idea m8


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 28, 2010)

*It Only Does Lawsuits.*

I know I'm kinda getting my necrophile on but this is just too funny:

Sony subpoenowned everyone, sues everyone else.






I looked through a bunch of the exhibits and the only part of it I understood was that Sony doesn't know how to disable flash advertisements when they're printing out "evidence".  They have several pages of completely unrelated advertisements.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I read someone saying PS JailBreaking is perfectly legal in America following the new ruling (which I forgot what that was). Is this true?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 28, 2010)

I got my 'Teensy++ 2.0 USB Atmel AT90USBKEY' called the PS3AVR the other day.  Guess what, its a fake 

It seems that a lot of online retailers got duped and were sent nothing more than a Micro SD card reader with the card slot removed 

Oh well, hopefully PayPal will refund my cash   I have a real device on its way to me now 



AphexDreamer said:


> I read someone saying PS JailBreaking is perfectly legal in America following the new ruling (which I forgot what that was). Is this true?



Personally, I would say that the device and Jailbreaking of the console is fine, but the backing up of original titles is the illegal part


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Sep 28, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I read someone saying PS JailBreaking is perfectly legal in America following the new ruling (which I forgot what that was). Is this true?



I have no idea.  I'd love to see whatever new ruling you're referring too.

I think it's obvious from Sony's filings that they're playing the "circumvention device" card (which is related to the DMCA).  I don't know if the PSGroove/PSFreedom/PSJailbreak code uses any copyrighted code but Sony could play that tune as well.

I think it would be safe to assume that Sony has enough money (and desire) to keep this tied up in litigation till Jesus comes back, dies again, then comes back once more, dies a third time, the universe ends and finally they repeal the patriot act.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 28, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I have no idea.  I'd love to see whatever new ruling you're referring too.
> 
> I think it's obvious from Sony's filings that they're playing the "circumvention device" card (which is related to the DMCA).  I don't know if the PSGroove/PSFreedom/PSJailbreak code uses any copyrighted code but Sony could play that tune as well.
> 
> I think it would be safe to assume that Sony has enough money (and desire) to keep this tied up in litigation till Jesus comes back, dies again, then comes back once more, dies a third time, the universe ends and finally they repeal the patriot act.



SONY will fight this from now and until the PS4 hits the shelves.  But the code is out there and they cant stop the hackers doing their thing


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I do love resurrecting the Dead.  Especially the Grateful kind.

Anyway, it appears that Linux is back on the PS3.  Check it out!
Blog: http://marcansoft.com/blog/2010/10/asbestos-running-linux-as-gameos/
Git: http://git.marcansoft.com/?p=asbestos.git

For those of you who like things that are bright and shiny read this tid-bit from the blog:


> As additional perks of running as GameOS, you also get access to a seventh SPE (needs a kernel patch to enable) and there is clearly full access to the RSX including 3D support, although we still need to learn a few details about how that works to be able to use it.



I can imagine some University chaps being rather happy about this.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 20, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I do love resurrecting the Dead.  Especially the Grateful kind.
> 
> Anyway, it appears that Linux is back on the PS3.  Check it out!
> Blog: http://marcansoft.com/blog/2010/10/asbestos-running-linux-as-gameos/
> ...



Cool, handy to know 

Im in a pickle atm   My console is @ 3.41 and Im running Open Manager 1.161 (so I can install all of my owned titles to the internal 500GB HDD  )  BUT, because SONY are trying to block this exploit (who would blame them really) certain MOVE titles that require updates wont run   So the question is, do I just bite the bullet and update to 3.50?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 20, 2010)

Hackers have already come up to play EA MMA and Medal of Honor.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 20, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Hackers have already come up to play EA MMA and Medal of Honor.



Yeah, Ive seen that MoH can be ran, even though it requires fw 3.42 or above.  But its the downloadable update issue thats annoyiing me.  I see that a PS3 Break v1.2 is out now and they claim that it gets round the downloadable update problem....but I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, Ive seen that MoH can be ran, even though it requires fw 3.42 or above.  But its the downloadable update issue thats annoyiing me.  I see that a PS3 Break v1.2 is out now and they claim that it gets round the downloadable update problem....but I will believe it when I see it.



I thought I already saw where people were able to update titles while jailbroken?

I'm still not biting the bullet until Jailbreaking makes it so I can log in to PSN to download stuff like netflix and other content, and gives me better playback support. The AVCHD utility is a step in the right direction for playback tho.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 22, 2010)

You can definitely update games with jailbroken 3.41 systems-- I think.  You can even use your computer to download the updates.  Check it out.

I know that you need the hermes 4(a) payload to install them though.  Most people recommend using OpenManager v2.1 but you'll have to check on that yourself.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I thought I already saw where people were able to update titles while jailbroken?
> 
> I'm still not biting the bullet until Jailbreaking makes it so I can log in to PSN to download stuff like netflix and other content, and gives me better playback support. The AVCHD utility is a step in the right direction for playback tho.



I dont blame you tbh.



streetfighter 2 said:


> You can definitely update games with jailbroken 3.41 systems-- I think.  You can even use your computer to download the updates.  Check it out.
> 
> I know that you need the hermes 4(a) payload to install them though.  Most people recommend using OpenManager v2.1 but you'll have to check on that yourself.



mmmmmmm, I will give you an example.  Resident Evil 5 - Gold Edition (Move compatible right out of the box, no update needed, unlike the older Gold Edition).  I installed the entire game to the internal HDD.  When I launch the game (from the HDD) it then has to do a further install.  But this install throws up an error so the game is unplayable.  

I even tried installing it with the console in the standard mode (no hacking dongle used) but when you then try to launch the game from the HDD (in hacked mode) it comes back with the error.

At the moment, I dont think anybody has been has been able to play this title in debug mode (plus there are plenty of other titles like this, Brunswick Bowling, Full Auto 2....I could go on)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I thought I already saw where people were able to update titles while jailbroken?
> 
> I'm still not biting the bullet until Jailbreaking makes it so I can log in to PSN to download stuff like netflix and other content, and gives me better playback support. The AVCHD utility is a step in the right direction for playback tho.



Well you can login to PSN now. 

and Drum Roll please....!!!!

a Ps3 downgrader!

This should mean linux on PS3 slim


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm still not buying their overpriced POS, especially since they only let you downgrade once. I'll wait for the scene to reverse it.

And you can't log in to PSN without 3.50. No jailbroken consoles log in yet. xoeo is working on a pl3 payload that spoofs fw 3.50, but still hasn't found everything needed to allow connection to psn.


----------



## Trigger911 (Nov 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm still not buying their overpriced POS, especially since they only let you downgrade once. I'll wait for the scene to reverse it.
> 
> And you can't log in to PSN without 3.50. No jailbroken consoles log in yet. xoeo is working on a pl3 payload that spoofs fw 3.50, but still hasn't found everything needed to allow connection to psn.



I'm with you on that one


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm still not buying their overpriced POS, especially since they only let you downgrade once. I'll wait for the scene to reverse it.
> 
> And you can't log in to PSN without 3.50. No jailbroken consoles log in yet. xoeo is working on a pl3 payload that spoofs fw 3.50, but still hasn't found everything needed to allow connection to psn.



I can say for a fact that I'm on firmware 3.41 using my TI84 to jailbreak my PS3 with a spoofed version of Payload 4 AKA PSNPayload 2 and I can get on PSN. 

The spoof works.  and it works great. Although I might get banned, I'm playing Black Ops online baby!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2010)

So you can log onto psn and download games and demos and such?

That link still says no PSN access.


----------



## Trigger911 (Nov 14, 2010)

if you read far into the comments people ended up getting that payload to work i guess


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2010)

So, any suggestions on the best JB device to grab?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> So, any suggestions on the best JB device to grab?



That much I'm not so sure about. Like I said I just use my Ti Calculator and it does the trick. 

New ones come out all the time but they are all pretty much the same shit. Just be sure to get one thats confirmed working and is popular so you can be sure you will have the latest jailbreaks.

I'd post links here but I'm afraid.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 14, 2010)

I wish we could with ipod touch 2g, but only with 1G we can


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 30, 2010)

*The PS3 is finally cooked.*

http://psgroove.com/content.php?581-Sony-s-PS3-Security-is-Epic-Fail-Videos-Within
http://www.joystiq.com/2010/12/29/hackers-claim-discovery-of-ps3-private-key-enabling-unauthori/

So that's it then huh?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> http://psgroove.com/content.php?581-Sony-s-PS3-Security-is-Epic-Fail-Videos-Within
> http://www.joystiq.com/2010/12/29/hackers-claim-discovery-of-ps3-private-key-enabling-unauthori/
> 
> So that's it then huh?



Wow! Thats interesting! "Dongle-less" jailbreaking eh?!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 30, 2010)

So it seems.

This appears to be the last leg for the PS3's security, badly broken.  There is nothing stopping the flood of open source software and modding now.

Or so it seems...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 31, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> So it seems.
> 
> This appears to be the last leg for the PS3's security, badly broken.  There is nothing stopping the flood of open source software and modding now.
> 
> Or so it seems...



And I can't wait for the flood! 


Oh the possibilities! I like how they are calling Sony's Security Epic fail and how Xbox 360 is now more secure than Sony's PS3!! HAHA


----------



## Trigger911 (Dec 31, 2010)

The tables have turned


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

considering i have a PS3 now, i'm very interested in how that turns out. for running linux ofc.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 31, 2010)

If they unlock everything, we might be able to play PC games on linux... hell, maybe install Windows


----------



## Wile E (Dec 31, 2010)

n-ster said:


> If they unlock everything, we might be able to play PC games on linux... hell, maybe install Windows



No, because Windows doesn't run on PowerPC hardware.

And dammit, all I want is to be able to have all the features I paid for (like linux), want psn access (mostly for Netflix), and be able to play more formats (perhaps a port of XBMC). I really couldn't care less about playing backups. The only thing that would make me care about backups is if mine stopped reading BDs.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, because Windows doesn't run on PowerPC hardware.
> 
> And dammit, all I want is to be able to have all the features I paid for (like linux), want psn access (mostly for Netflix), and be able to play more formats (perhaps a port of XBMC). I really couldn't care less about playing backups. The only thing that would make me care about backups is if mine stopped reading BDs.



I want psn for demos and some small games I buy sometimes + able to play games online

and linux to basically make it an HTPC

forgot bout powerpc, you are completey correct


----------



## Trigger911 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, because Windows doesn't run on PowerPC hardware.
> 
> And dammit, all I want is to be able to have all the features I paid for (like linux), want psn access (mostly for Netflix), and be able to play more formats (perhaps a port of XBMC). I really couldn't care less about playing backups. The only thing that would make me care about backups is if mine stopped reading BDs.



There is a linux respotiry for XMBC for nix

http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux


----------



## Wile E (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't want it in linux, I want it in GameOS.


----------



## wahdangun (Jan 1, 2011)

yeah i hope they can have unlock the GPU and have fully support of the  cell CPU on linux so we can  have hardware acceleration, i'm sick streaming video from my PC to PS3,


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2011)

wahdangun said:


> yeah i hope they can have unlock the GPU and have fully support of the  cell CPU on linux so we can  have hardware acceleration, i'm sick streaming video from my PC to PS3,



I wonder if it will ever get to the level of overclocking the cell cpu. xD No real use just curious.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 2, 2011)

That would be awesome  but a blessing in disguise for most of TPU ps3 owners if it doesn't happen xD


----------



## KainXS (Jan 2, 2011)

The PS3's security = Game Over now



> http://www.geohot.com/



thats the metldr key(in other words the ROOT key), it will give you access to every key to the console and let you sign your own stuff and decrypt the current loaders and run it and it can't be updated

If you still don't get it this is waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy worst than the hacked PSP firmware, this is bad for sony, they're screwed, today is a day to remember.

its over lol, it will be just like xbox after it got hacked minus the mod chips.

Edit
I can't wait for XBMC for ps3

and yaa i put X's and C's in


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2011)

im not excited. i really hate installing modded software. especially when the mod can contain any amount of spyware,bots,etc without my knowledge.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> im not excited. i really hate installing modded software. especially when the mod can continue any amount of spyware,bots,etc without my knowledge.



That's because your a tin-foil hat wearing sissy that sees everything as a potential threat. Quit being such a pansy with your hardware. Get your console exploiting tools from a respected site, and the risks are no higher than grabbing legit Windows software from a respected site.

Now, with this latest news, the PS3 update pup files can also be signed, so true custom firmware is only days or weeks away. No jailbreak device likely needed. Just use USB like any other update pup.

Bring on the linux, NTFS and full A/V format support, as well as getting online. WooHooo!!!!!


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah I can't wait for this I want my Linux back!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2011)

Wile E said:


> That's because your a tin-foil hat wearing sissy that sees everything as a potential threat. Quit being such a pansy with your hardware. Get your console exploiting tools from a respected site, and the risks are no higher than grabbing legit Windows software from a respected site.
> 
> Now, with this latest news, the PS3 update pup files can also be signed, so true custom firmware is only days or weeks away. No jailbreak device likely needed. Just use USB like any other update pup.
> 
> Bring on the linux, NTFS and full A/V format support, as well as getting online. WooHooo!!!!!



whatever. the only good that can come of this is sony realising that it is time for them to create legit tools that allow modders to create homebrew. you know most of the people who mod their ps3 will use it to pirate games and it will give sony/game producers/etc more ammo for raising prices.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> whatever. the only good that can come of this is sony realising that it is time for them to create legit tools that allow modders to create homebrew. you know most of the people who mod their ps3 will use it to pirate games and it will give sony/game producers/etc more ammo for raising prices.


If sony creates such tools, that proves this did something good for the console scene.

They drove up prices before anyone could even play back ups. They are going to raise the prices with or without piracy. This changes nothing. Just gives them a more convenient excuse. They would've happily come up with another excuse. Piracy is nothing but a scapegoat. The prices are always rising, period.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2011)

Wile E said:


> If sony creates such tools, that proves this did something good for the console scene.
> 
> They drove up prices before anyone could even play back ups. They are going to raise the prices with or without piracy. This changes nothing. Just gives them a more convenient excuse. They would've happily come up with another excuse. Piracy is nothing but a scapegoat. The prices are always rising, period.



i don't know where this "us versus them" mentality came from. it always seems a few pissed off consumers want to get back at the big bad corporations. the logic seems to go that the consumer deserves something better than the producer can provide and at a lower price. it is just a bunch of whining children who need to actually go do something with their lives. like, maybe create a better console...


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, because that's a fair assessment of the scene.  Who doesn't want more for their money? Who actually wants features removed that they paid for?

And where do you suppose these people are going to get the millions of dollars needed to develop a console?

They are making a better console the best way they have at their abilities, by making the current ones do things the producers never intended.

Are you against OCing to get more for your money instead of buying a faster cpu? Are you against writing new programs for the PC to make it do things the hardware developers never though of or intended? What about turning you everyday car into a race car instead? Might as well stop that, because the original maker didn't do it.

That's a pretty crappy attitude about hacking. Piracy is just an unfortunate side effect. Doesn't change how useful it is otherwise.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was not aware that it ever wasn't "consumer vs. seller".  The relationship is innately adversarial.  The seller wants maximum profit, the consumer wants maximum product.  Such is the nature of markets.

Also I think your "whining children" comment was uncalled for, but I'm not holding it against you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, because that's a fair assessment of the scene.  Who doesn't want more for their money? Who actually wants features removed that they paid for?
> 
> And where do you suppose these people are going to get the millions of dollars needed to develop a console?
> 
> ...



it ends when you break laws and publish your findings on the internet for nothing more than nerd glory. piracy is illegal in the U.S. as it should be since it violates the intellectual property of the creator. there would be no PS3 to hack if there were not investors/engineers willing to do the work for profit. piracy reduces the profit motive. it is that simple.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> it ends when you break laws and publish your findings on the internet for nothing more than nerd glory. piracy is illegal in the U.S. as it should be since it violates the intellectual property of the creator. there would be no PS3 to hack if there were not investors/engineers willing to do the work for profit. piracy reduces the profit motive. it is that simple.


Computer games are still being developed.  Piracy may reduce the motivation for production, but production and industry worth is higher than ever.  As a fellow supporter of developers I would imagine you're equally disappointed with publishing companies as you are with pirates.

Why are we arguing about the ethics of piracy here?  I just want linux, mkv playback, emulators (eww piracy ) and general homebrew, as most of us here do too.  This is an old discussion and it's better suited to an economics forum.

I only make mention of this because there is not a single discussion like this, which is supposed to be about the scene, that doesn't end up being fuming rhetoric from both sides of the piracy debate.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> it ends when you break laws and publish your findings on the internet for nothing more than nerd glory. piracy is illegal in the U.S. as it should be since it violates the intellectual property of the creator. there would be no PS3 to hack if there were not investors/engineers willing to do the work for profit. piracy reduces the profit motive. it is that simple.



No it is not. Again, the whole purpose of cracking the console is not for piracy, but for nerd glory as you so awesomely put it. Piracy is an unfortunate side effect. That's like saying building a race car out of a normal car is bad because you can use it to street race.

These exploits were not released to create piracy, but that's what they have been used for. Doesn't mean they should stop finding exploits.

You act as if you've never thought to make something you bought do more than it was originally intended to do. You've never in you life modded something to do more than the creator intended? Shit, I mod everything I can to do extra stuff, for no other reason than it makes me happy to do it. I legitimately bought OS X Snow Leopard, just to run it as a Hackintosh, just because I could.

And piracy is not a true deterrent, especially in the console world. If they were so concerned about it, they would just release the next uncracked platform, bringing us right back to square one.

It is just a scapegoat, plain and simple. They have no numbers to back that piracy is to blame for anything.

Does any of this mean I condone piracy? No it does not. I have no interest in playing ps3 backups at all. Hell, I barely game on it to begin with. I just want to see some kick ass homebrew come out of this, so I can turn it into a really kick ass HTPC, and I want all the features I paid for returned to me. You are the one somehow turning this into a piracy discussion. It isn't about that, at all. That is not why people hack. If it were, they wouldn't have written payloads with custom system calls to add more functions that the original devs never even thought of.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Computer games are still being developed.  Piracy may reduce the motivation for production, but production and industry worth is higher than ever.  As a fellow supporter of developers I would imagine you're equally disappointed with publishing companies as you are pirates.



production and industry worth is higher because consoles are more affordable and people have more discretionary income then they did 30 years ago. AND as a result of the recession, more people are shifting vacation money toward consoles as a way to save money but still have fun.



> Why are we arguing about the ethics of piracy here?  I just want linux, mkv playback, emulators (eww piracy ) and general homebrew, as most of us here do too.  This is an old discussion and it's better suited to an economics forum.



because this latest hack opens the flood gates for pirated games.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm only looking for homebrew myself, don't play many games, hell i'd probably buy a ps3 to stick in each room if XBMC was developed with gpu acceleration, i bought I don't even remember how many xbox 1's just for that.

many others did too


----------



## Wile E (Jan 3, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> production and industry worth is higher because consoles are more affordable and people have more discretionary income then they did 30 years ago. AND as a result of the recession, more people are shifting vacation money toward consoles as a way to save money but still have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> because this latest hack opens the flood gates for pirated games.



Opening the floodgates =/= condoning it.

Putting a 1000HP engine in a car opens you up to the possibility of street racing. That doesn't mean race engine builders are condoning it.

You are making a connection that is not there. Piracy is a choice an individual makes. This hack doesn't even directly allow for piracy. It does allow code that runs pirated code, but another party must develop that, and you still must choose to download it and run it yourself.

Even the current jailbreak doesn't allow piracy without first installing a 3rd party game manager. It just allows you to run unsigned code.

You are demonizing a dev when it's the individuals pirating that are to blame.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2011)

we all want linux back and mkv support and some neat media tools on our ps3. this isn't the way to go about it. id rather no homebrew than homebrew with the ability of full game piracy. sony built the ps3 to be an impenetrable fortress. sort of like minis tirith in LOTR. it was a secure masterpiece expect for that tiny storm drain which lead to epic fail. there is a time and a place for hacking and completely opening up a console. but publishing findings like this will only hurt future homebrew attempts in future consoles. expect less next time, not more.

edit: if you are standing in front of a store and you watch a robber break into the store, pull out a TV and then buy said TV from that robber you are just as morally bankrupt as the robber.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> production and industry worth is higher because consoles are more affordable and people have more discretionary income then they did 30 years ago. AND as a result of the recession, more people are shifting vacation money toward consoles as a way to save money but still have fun.


I do not believe that to be the complete story but a simplification of many complicated factors.  I would like to engage this discussion but I would prefer another thread started first.


Easy Rhino said:


> because this latest hack opens the flood gates for pirated games.


That same flood contains CFW, homebrew, OtherOS...  You name it.  I like Star Wars, I'm guessing you do too.  Should we only talk about the Dark side of the force because it is evil and destructive?  There is much good in the force... 

/bad analogy



Easy Rhino said:


> edit: if you are standing in front of a store and you watch a robber break into the store, pull out a TV and then buy said TV from that robber you are just as morally bankrupt as the robber.


Technically the pirates ('you' in the story) are stealing from the robber, not buying...  Which leads me to the problem that digital piracy is without parallel in the physical world.  I'm going to go scratch my head now...


----------



## KainXS (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes a new thread focused on homebrew talk only to kill this


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 3, 2011)

the ps3 has been hacked (for better or for worse). start a new thread to discuss home brew.


----------

